# APPEL A TEMOIGNAGES



## barbarella (3 Décembre 2001)

Je ne sais pas si c'est là que je dois poster ce sujet, tant pis j'y vais.

J'ai décider d'arrêter de fumer mercredi 5 décembre, jour de mon anniversaire, j'ai les motivations : une petite fille de 3 ans que je veux voir grandir et à qui je veux éviter des visites à Villejuif, avoir un joli teint, sentir bon ....

Je serais heureuse d'avoir les témoignages de ceux qui ont réussis, et les bienfaits qu'ils en ont tirés.

Merci cela me soutiendra dans ma démarche


----------



## Bernard53 (3 Décembre 2001)

Très sage initiative, mais ce n'est pas facile. Le plus important c'est la VOLONTÉ, il n'y a pas de mystère. Chacun sa méthode, personnellement ça a été l'arrêt brutal. Pas retouché une seule clope depuis exactement 3 ans et un mois ; après quand même une dose quotidienne moyenne de 12 tiges à tousser pendant 30 ans ! Ah oui, ce n'était pas de l'eucalyptus mais des Gauloises bleues sans filtre.

Quelle est la dose actuelle moyenne et depuis combien de temps ?

Bonne chance et bon courage.


----------



## Le Gognol (3 Décembre 2001)

'

Je ne suis pas fumeur et je ne le serais jamais par conviction mais je te dis une seule chose : bon courage et bonne chance, ça vaut le coup !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Décembre 2001)

Salut Barbarella,
J'espère de tout coeur que tu vas réussir à arrêter !
De mon côté, je me classe dans la catégorie des fumeurs "honteux" : 52 ans, une moyenne de 30 cigarettes par jour depuis plus de 30 ans !!! Pas la volonté d'arrêter et un tas d'excuses pour ne pas le faire...
Et malgré tout, un sentiment de culpabilité pratiquement à chaque cigarette...
Une toux persistante le matin, un essouflement anormal quand je monte deux étages en vitesse...la honte quoi !
Ca me bouffe la vie au propre comme au figuré !
Je suis gêné vis-à-vis de mes enfants (26, 19 et 16 ans) qui, eux, sont ultra-sportifs et ne fument pas !!!
J'espère un jour avoir la volonté de sortir de cet enfer avant qu'il ne soit trop tard...
Alors, Barbarella, pense à ta famille et prend l'ultime décision : ARRETE !!!
Crois en un vieux rat pris au piège de ses habitudes !
De tout coeur avec toi...
Amitiés,
thebig


----------



## P2r (3 Décembre 2001)

C'est facile pour moi qui n'ait jamais fumer. Je pense que cela doit être très dur darrêter.
Je ne suis pas toubib, mais attention aux kgs. Ne pas grignoter entre les repas.

Bon anniversaire barbarella. Le 5 décembre, c'est notre anniversaire de mariage (41ans).

Encore bravo et bon courage.


----------



## Crüniac (3 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
J'espère un jour avoir la volonté de sortir de cet enfer avant qu'il ne soit trop tard...
Alors, Barbarella, pense à ta famille et prend l'ultime décision : ARRETE !!!
Crois en un vieux rat pris au piège de ses habitudes !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mieux vaut tard que jamais,
mais mieux vaut trop tôt que trop tard.

Bon courage Barbarella.

Crüniac


----------



## smow (3 Décembre 2001)

Salut,
j'ai arrété de fumer mes deux paquets de Camel sans filtre il y a 20 ans (j'étais tout jeune à l'époque), à l'occasion de la naissance de ma première fille.
Je ne sais pas si ça peut t'aider, mais je te fais part de mon expérience.
J'ai suivi un programme qui s'appelait à l'époque "plan de 5 jours", organisé par une sorte de secte religieuse adventiste américaine.
Le côté religieux, on s'en fout, mais le plan est vraiment au point. De mémoire, ça se passe comme ça :
Le premier jour, tu ne manges pas, tu bois de l'eau (au moins 2 litres) et si tu craques, tu peux manger des pommes et des poires.
Le second jour, tu fais la même chose, mais tu ajoute des fruits secs.
Le troisième jour, pareil, mais tu ajoutes des céréales et légumineuses, genre riz ou pates, ou lentilles, etc. sans sel.
Le quatrième jour, tu peux rajouter du pain, des pommes de terre, des légumes verts, toujours sans sel.
Le cinquième jour, tu peux rajouter des fruits genre orange ou pamplemousse plus fromage, ufs, sauf que tu évites viande, poisson et charcuterie.
Ensuite, tu essaies de tenir le plus longtemps possible sans sucre, viande, poisson, café, thé, etc.
Ce régime, je l'ai fait et je connais au moins 5 personnes qui l'ont fait. Ca te permet d'arrêter de fumer sans difficultés. D'ailleurs, c'est assez proche de ce que conseillent les consultations anti-tabac.
Ce qui est certain, c'est qu'il vaut mieux éviter tous les excitants le plus longtemps possible (du jus d'orange au café, en passant par l'alcool et les viandes).
Bon courage, ça vaut le coup.


----------



## Pierrot (3 Décembre 2001)

Salut Barbarella.

Je fumais, quand tout allé bien, un paquet par jour et à la moindre petite fête, crac, je doublais la dose.

Ce qui a motivé mon arrêt ?

Curieusement c'est l'odeur du tabac froid qui a été le déclencheur. Je ne supportais plus cette odeur collante, qui englue les vêtements.

Evidemment je me rendais bien compte que je réagissais tel le chien de Pavlov à certain stimuli :
Sonnerie du téléphone, au bureau. Contrariété, anxiété.
Enfin tout était bon pour "une clope de plus".

Ensuite je passait mon temps à essayer de réprimer mon impulsion en pensant "non ne prend pas celle-ci, attend cinq minutes, la prochaine"... bref c'était devenu l'enfer !

C'est certainement cela, que  vous devez vivre  toi, Thebig... et bien d'autres...

Cela fait environ dix ans que j'ai arrêté. Une première fois six mois, en replongeant lamentablement pendant un an, en fumant de plus belle, tout  en prétextant une prise de poids.

La seconde fois fut la bonne, et c'est le sport qui m'a beaucoup aidé. D'abord pour le poids, ensuite à me sentir tout de suite mieux.
C'est un peu comme les régimes il faut absolument changer ses habitudes.
Et c'est comme ça, à 42 ans que j'ai commencé le Jujitsu et que je me suis mis au VTT.

Mes enfants m'ont tellement vu galérer qu'il ne fument pas, même le dernier qui a 17 ans... quel chance. (n'est ce pas Thebig)

Voila Barbarella, une bonne motivation, beaucoup de volonté, du sport et dans quelque temps tu ne supporteras plus ces endroits enfumés, annexés par ces pollueurs, que sont les fumeurs.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[03 décembre 2001 : message édité par Pierrot]


----------



## archeos (3 Décembre 2001)

Bon, puisqu'on est au cercle des anciens fumeurs anonymes, mon père a arrêté de fumer à 42 ans, il y a 13 ans maintenant, avec une énorme volonté, sans en parler à personne d'ailleurs. Si bien que la première fois qu'on lui a proposé une cigarette, cela faisait plusieurs jours qu'il pouvait se dire " Encore un de gagné " . La pression de l'entourage était moins forte aussi. Moi c'est une période que j'ai bien aimé, il y avait plein de sucreries et de gâteaux partout, car il avait de grosses fringales. Nous ( ses 3 enfants) piochons allègrement dedans, c'était notre manière de l'aider. Il a pris quelques kilos, puis les a reperdu depuis. Depuis il s'en est toujours félicité. Donc vas-y.


----------



## barbarella (3 Décembre 2001)

Je ne voulais pas revenir sur le sujet avant mercredi 5, 
mais devant tous ces témoignages et marques de sympathie je ne peux que vous remercier tous (on se croirait à un enterrement)    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J-2 je commence a avoir peur    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[03 décembre 2001 : message édité par barbarella]


----------



## Einbert (3 Décembre 2001)

Ça c'est une excellente résolution je trouve...bravo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enfin qqun qui pense aux autres et dans ce cas ce n'est pas n'importe qui, vu qu'il s'agit de sa fille. Moi je ne fume pas, car j'aime trop le sport et de plus je déteste l'odeur collante due à la fumée froide...Moi je dirais qu'il faudrait parler avec d'autres personnes qui ont arrêté de fumer (donc l'initiative d'ouvrir un tel post sur le forum est très bonne...on pourra peut-être s'en servir comme base de données dans le futur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) . J'ai un ami du PS qui essaye aussi d'arrêter et lui me disait qu'il communiquait beaucoup par internet avec des gens qui sont aussi en train d'arrêter de fumer, ils échangent leur sentiment, leur souffrance, enfin tout ce qui touche à la cloppe...Je crois d'ailleurs que le site est celui-ci (il doit y avoir un forum je crois) : http://www.stop-tabac.com/.
Je profiterai néanmoins de ce post pour faire une remarque sur certains fumeurs (pour ne pas mettre tout le monde dans le même panier), resp. qqch que j'ai de la peine à supporter : il n'y a rien de plus désagréable quand on est en train de manger dans une cantine, aussi spacieuse soit-elle, et que qqun fume une cigarette juste à côté !! De plus n'oublions pas que la fumée passive est également nocive pour un non-fumeur (je ne me rappelle plus exactement de la proportion). Aussi il est impossible d'entrer dans un bistrot ou établissement du même style (sauf peut-être Mac Donald's, mais dans ce cas-ci on sort avec une autre odeur collante) sans ressortir avec des habits puants la fumée froide (à ce propos il serait bien utopique de créer un café où la fumée serait interdite...).
Je te souhaite donc un succès total dans ton entreprise...

++


----------



## Pierrot (3 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Einbert:
* Aussi il est impossible d'entrer dans un bistrot ou établissement du même style (sauf peut-être Mac Donald's, mais dans ce cas-ci on sort avec une autre odeur collante) sans ressortir avec des habits puants la fumée froide (à ce propos il serait bien utopique de créer un café où la fumée serait interdite...

++*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oui c'est un sacré problème, surtout pour un fumeur repenti, que de devoir supporter ce qu'il a infligé à autrui.
Une sorte de chemin de croix.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Décembre 2001)

Comme on est sur un site Mac, je voudrais signaler aux fumeurs qui l'ignorent que la fumée de cigarette est nuisible à nos bronchioles, certes, mais aussi à nos chères machines... donc une raison supplémentaire d'arrêter de poluer son environnement adoré.

Soyez des durs comme Barbarella, devenez donc moins barbares envers les composants électroniques et  ne vous niquez plus le mou.












  et   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



------------------------------------
Qui a dit : j'ai les doigts jaunes parce que je fume trop?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Décembre 2001)

Euh Fiducia !
Alors, on a dérapé sur un vieux mégot et on est tombé sur la touche "Enter" ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...raison du double post


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Décembre 2001)

Je fume pas, mais je macpianote... l'erreur source d'emmerdes est  aussi source de vie.












  et


----------



## barbarella (4 Décembre 2001)

Merci EINBERT pour l'adresse du site STOP TABAC, je vais la transmettre à tous ceux que je connaît avec qui nous avons partager l'espoir d'arrêter. 
C'est très rassurant de voir que certains savent que ce n'est pas facile, on se sent moins démuni. 
Le plus difficile quand on échoue c'est e jugement des autres ceux qui disent ce n'est qu'une question de volonté, moi j'ai acheté des timbres, je suis barbarella pas super-woman.
Merci, et j'ai envie de dire à tous ceux qui fument, vous aussi arr^tez, moi c'est mercredi 5/12/01.


----------



## ODYC (4 Décembre 2001)

Bravo Barbarella pour cette magnifique idée !
A l'image de tous les intervenants de ce thread, je suis de tout coeur avec toi. Puisse ta volonté ne pas fléchir, ta détermination rester inébranlable...

Moi aussi, je suis une ex-fumeuse (2 à 3 paquets par jour). J'ai fini par arrêter après bien d'âpres batailles : cachets "nicotruc", fil dans l'oreille, chewing gum à la nicotine... tout ça ne m'avait rien fait. Juste essayer, encore essayer, toujours essayer...

Et puis un jour... est-ce qu'à force d'essayer j'avais fini par fissurer ce bloc de dépendance qui m'habitait ? Toujours est-il qu'un jour ce fut la "bonne", la fois définitive, le ras-le-bol plus ras-le-bol que les ras-le-bol précédents... je me souviens avoir dit "j'en ai marre !" puis avoir posé mon dernier paquet de sybiches sur un banc du métro, avec le briquet. En fait j'en avais vraiment plus-que-marre que ça soit la clope qui me dicte ma conduite. Eh oui ! Ressortir de chez soi à 11heures du soir faire le tour du patelin à la recherche d'un établissement ouvert qui vous vendrait le si précieux paquet de clopes, j'ai connu... Moi qui suis d'un naturel plutôt "indépendant" et ne supporte pas trop d'avoir à faire allégeance à quelqu'un ou quelque chose que je ne porte pas dans mon estime, j'avais du mal à supporter cette dépendance. Car c'est est véritablement une. Une chaîne de trop. J'ai fini par la briser et crois moi je ne regrette rien...

Courage donc, Barbarella.
Ma pensée t'accompagne...


----------



## Télémac (4 Décembre 2001)

Barbarela bravo

pas de grande phrasologie "pléonasme pour ce qui me connaisse  sur ce forum  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




accroches toi

fais toi aider

combat

j'ai arrêté il y à 20 ans

Nous étions un groupe de 10 amis depuis la maternelle

Un matin de déambulais dans les rues de la ville à la recherche d'une salop.. de clop (c'est pas comme aujourd'hui où à n'importe quelle heure on trouve un magasin)

j'ai tiré dans le resto sur ma clop

j'ai eu des gosses

je suis le dernier survivant de notre groupe

saloperie je ne serais ton esclave

terminé depuis 20 ans 

j'ai tourné la page

je vis

mes amis sont morts ...

je n'ai plus de souvenir à partager de mes jeunes années ...

cette saloperie de dépendance veut te détruire, tu seras la plus forte et la mettra hors d'état de nuire...

@+


----------



## Einbert (4 Décembre 2001)

J'aime bien ton style Télémac...

Je crois que le moyen le plus draconien pour arrêter de fumer peut paraître un peu morbide, froid, mais peut peut-être créer un tel choque psychologique que plus jamais on va toucher une clope...
Commençons doucement...Vous téléphoner à votre médecin et demandez à faire une radio de vos poumons...Quand vous verrez la radio, vous allez certainement pensez:"Putain, c'est pas mes poumons ça".

Bon, là on va y réléchir 2 jours, mais les plus accros vont quand même trépasser...Bon, alors venons-en au vif...Appelé dans la section de pathologie et demandez à participer à une disection d'une personne morte d'un cancer des poumons car elle à trop abuser du bâton à vapeur...Vous allez être horripilés, peut-être même vous tomberez dans les pommes quand vous verrez la couche de goudron qu'il y a sur la paroi des poumons...Il n'y a que du noir !!! Et là je crois que vous serez marqués à vie   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










++


----------



## benjamin (4 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Einbert:
*Je crois que le moyen le plus draconien pour arrêter de fumer peut paraître un peu morbide, froid, mais peut peut-être créer un tel choque psychologique que plus jamais on va toucher une clope...
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

vi, vi, c'est juste.
Je ne remercierai jamais assez mon oncle, fumeur invétéré, qui m'a immunisé en me forçant à fumer une cigarette à six ans. Il savait ce qu'il faisait. Qu'il allait m'en dégoûter.

Sinon - et cela pourra sembler tout beau tout rose par rapport à ce qu'à dit Einbert - il faut encore insister sur l'entourage qui joue vraiment un rôle essentiel.
Nous avons fait un pari à deux et avons réussi.
Elle a arrêté le fumage actif.
J'ai arrêté fumage passif.

Quelques très courtes replongées tout de même depuis juillet. Mais rien de bien grave. De plus en plus espacées  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne chance à toi


----------



## mtra (4 Décembre 2001)

allez barbarella !


----------



## Amiral 29 (4 Décembre 2001)

ben dis donc ! Tu fais un Tabac avec ton sujet!!!
Le toubib Amiral te félicite...Lâche pas moussaillone
c + facile quand l'entourage ne fume pas.
Moi je fumais les cigarillos: J'ai arrêté d'un coup en vacances avec sport et...boissons sans trop d'alcool !
Mais jamais je n'ai refumé et c vrai l'odeur est désagréable surtout à table!
bois 1 bon coup de Bordeaux... c'est pas nuisible!

Kenavo et bon Anniversaire


----------



## daffyb (4 Décembre 2001)

J'ai arrêté de 11 septembre 2001 (c'était aussi l'anniversaire de ma copine ce jour là). Depuis, je ne fume "presque" plus. J'étais à un paquet de Camel et d'un part, ça me revenait cher (oui, je suis étudiant 22 ans) et en plus je voulais faire un cadeau "spéciale" à ma copine. A ce jour, je suis toujours tenté, surtout quand je sors ou que je bois. La clop d'après mangé, et très dure. Je carbure au chewing gum. Si je peux te donner un conseil, partage cette période avec qqun. Arrête de fumer avec avec qqun d'autre, et faites vous mutuellement la police. Ca aide.
Bon courage !!!
Bertrand

P.S. Ca y est, j'ai les dents qui blanchissent !!!


----------



## barbarella (4 Décembre 2001)

Dans mon entourage proche personne ne fume, eh oui je suis le vilain petit canard, si j'en parle je suis sûre que les paris vont être lancés, arrivera arrivera pas ? et ça, ça va me frustrer encore plus, donc personne n'est au courant, ils devraient quand même s'en rendre compte, c'est au bout de 15 jours que j'ai réalisé que ma mère ne fumais plus, il y a 20 ans de ça, je ne lui en ai jamais parlé, et je crois qu'elle m'en a été reconnaissante.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Décembre 2001)

Comme on est sur un site Mac, je voudrais signaler aux fumeurs qui l'ignorent que la fumée de cigarette est nuisible à nos bronchioles, certes, mais aussi à nos chères machines... donc une raison supplémentaire d'arrêter de poluer son environnement adoré.

Soyez des durs comme Barbarella, devenez donc moins barbares envers les composants électroniques et  ne vous niquez plus le mou.












  et   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



------------------------------------
Qui a dit : j'ai les doigts jaunes parce que je fume trop?


----------



## Einbert (4 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*

Elle a arrêté le fumage actif.
J'ai arrêté fumage passif.

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Vi, ça c'est un fait que les fumeurs oublient souvent...nous les pauvres non fumeurs doivent aussi craindre pour notre santé...


*Le TABAC c'est TABOU, on n'en viendra tous à BOUT*





++


----------



## archeos (5 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Einbert:
* il n'y a rien de plus désagréable (...) que qqun fume une cigarette juste à côté !!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Après se faire arracher un poil du c... quand même   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et surtout dans une cantine, même spacieuse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[04 décembre 2001 : message édité par archeos]


----------



## archeos (5 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*
Je ne remercierai jamais assez mon oncle, fumeur invétéré, qui m'a immunisé en me forçant à fumer une cigarette à six ans. Il savait ce qu'il faisait. Qu'il allait m'en dégoûter.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

oui, oui, mon père m'a fait ça aussi


----------



## smow (5 Décembre 2001)

Puisqu'on en est tous aux confidences, pour moi, comme pas mal d'autres ici, ce qui m'a permis de tenir le coup, c'est également le sport. A 22 ans, je ne faisais plus rien, que trainer les bars et ma guitare.
Après la naissance de ma première fille, j'ai cessé de fumer et me suis mis au sport.
J'ai découvert l'alpinisme qui est devenu une passion. Aujourd'hui, à 44 ans, je plafonne à 6500 m au Népal.
Si je me remettai à fumer (ou si je n'avais jamais arrété), je n'aurai jamais connu ce bonheur.
Alors, courage Barbarella. On est avec toi. Mais n'hésites pas, fais part de ta décision au maximum de personnes. C'est vrai, si tu te plantes, tu auras les boules. MAis d'un autre côté, c'est une motivation supplémentaire que de ne pas craquer.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par archeos:
*
oui, oui, mon père m'a fait ça aussi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
------------------
Ben moi, je jouais tout le temps dans la prairie à côté de la maison ... ça ne m'a pas dégoûté de l'herbe pour autant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Par contre, en ce qui concerne la cigarette, je crois que je vais bientôt suivre le chemin de Barbarella afin d'assurer un bon bol d'air frais à mes petits poumons...
Juste le temps de mobiliser ma volonté et d'établir une stratégie implacable


----------



## alèm (5 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
------------------
Ben moi, je jouais tout le temps dans la prairie à côté de la maison ... ça ne m'a pas dégoûté de l'herbe pour autant   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## Einbert (5 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par archeos:
*

Après se faire arracher un poil du c... quand même   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oui en effet... J'ai neanmoins eu un peu de peine a comprendre la tournure, resp. le ton de ta phrase au debut...Fait le test suivant:
Lis la phrase d'une seule traite...c'est comme ca que tu l'as ecrite je pense, resp. au point de vue sens...
Bien maintenant, ben tu lis jusqu'a c..., tu fais un arret de 0.8sec et tu finis la phrase...Tu vois ce que je veux dire...
L'important, c'est que j'ai compris ce que tu voulais dire...

Et n'oublier pas...il peut toujours se cacher un cannard dans le retroviseur en train de fumer une cigarette...*Pas bien*

*le tabac c'est....*

++


----------



## CHAUCRIN (5 Décembre 2001)

Et les "pipes"?Personne n'en parle...


----------



## archeos (5 Décembre 2001)

Je comprends ce que tu as écri Einbert, et c'est vrai que j'ai mal découpé la citation. En tout cas, si tu m'as compris, bravo !

[04 décembre 2001 : message édité par archeos]


----------



## Pierrot (5 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
------------------
Ben moi, je jouais tout le temps dans la prairie à côté de la maison ... ça ne m'a pas dégoûté de l'herbe pour autant   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Par contre, en ce qui concerne la cigarette, je crois que je vais bientôt suivre le chemin de Barbarella afin d'assurer un bon bol d'air frais à mes petits poumons...
Juste le temps de mobiliser ma volonté et d'établir une stratégie implacable   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Combien de temps ça va te prendre ta stratégie implacable ?
Toujours les bonnes excuses hein ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu verras, (vous verrez Barbarella et toi) une fois le chemins parcouru on se demande pourquoi on ne l'a pas fait plus tôt.

D'ailleurs à ce propos, pourquoi ne profiterais-tu pas de la situation.
Tu pourrais faire un bout de chemin avec Barbarella (en tout bien tout honneur).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ce serait sympas, à deux virtuellement.

Une première, relayé en plus sur MacG. Avec vos impressions, vos doutes, vos souffrances... Vos fiertés !


----------



## barbarella (5 Décembre 2001)

Excellente idée, je me sentirais moins seule, qui veut se joindre à moi ?
Demain 5 décembre jour J une deuxième naissance


----------



## barbarella (5 Décembre 2001)

Alors pas de volontaire ?
J-2h30


----------



## Einbert (5 Décembre 2001)

Si ça peut t'aider, ben je peux commencer à fumer ce soir et arrêter avec toi demain  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !! Comme ça tu ne sauras pas seul...
Je suis sûr qu'il y a des volontaires qui auraient vraiment besoin d'arrêter de fumer...donc c'est la chance idéale, mais faudrait quand même penser à la saisir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !! C'est pas tous les jours qu'on trouve une chance pareille sur un forum tel (Tab)acGeneration où d'habitude on parle plutôt fruit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







++


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Décembre 2001)

Bon Anniversaire Barbarella  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est aujourd'hui le grand jour et je suis de tout coeur avec toi...j'espère que tu tiendras le coup !
Quant à moi, ce serait facile et malhonnête de te dire : "Allez, j'arrête avec toi pour te donner du courage..."
tout en continuant à en griller devant mon clavier...
Pour moi, le moment n'est pas encore opportun, mais je suis sûr qu'il va arriver dans les semaines ou dans les mois qui suivront...et alors, là, j'aurai besoin de tes conseils !
Courage, pense à ta fille et aux merveilleux moments qui vous attendent !
Mes amitiés,
thebig


----------



## Bernard53 (5 Décembre 2001)

Bon anniversaire barbarella   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et surtout bon courage et bonne chance  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ta fille te remerciera plus tard, pense bien à elle.


----------



## barbarella (5 Décembre 2001)

Merci, merci pour tous vos encouragements, aujourd'hui  j'ai pas trop de mérite, mal de gorge (psychologique ?)

Je vous tiendrais au courant.

Pouvu que j'craque pas, et courage à ceux qui vont faire comme moi.


----------



## daffyb (5 Décembre 2001)

si tu veux, je t'aide. J'ai arrêté, il n'y a pas longtemps, et je ne suis pas encore sevré, alors...


----------



## Pierrot (5 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*Merci, merci pour tous vos encouragements, aujourd'hui  j'ai pas trop de mérite, mal de gorge (psychologique ?)

Je vous tiendrais au courant.

Pouvu que j'craque pas, et courage à ceux qui vont faire comme moi.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Barbarella je suis de tout cur avec toi.

Il faut que tu tiennes le coup, ne te laisse pas le choix.
Tu vas dominer ton envie, n'est pas peur, c'est toi la plus forte.

La douleur (le manque) ne dure pas très longtemps, une semaine ou deux, physiquement parlant.

Après c'est plus insidieux... Pourquoi j'ai arrêté, j'ai des soucis en ce moment la clope me ferait du bien...

C'est faux elle ne t'aide en rien sinon qu'a te faire souffrir, tous les jours un peu plus.

Et puis ce Putain (désolé) de geste, ce geste qui manque, qui donne une soit disante contenance.
Tu n'as pas le choix compense tout de suite : occupations nouvelles, sport, etc... surtout pas la bouffe !

Quand tu douteras pense à ce qu'on te dit ici.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Amitiés Pierre.


----------



## Pierrot (5 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
Pour moi, le moment n'est pas encore opportun, mais je suis sûr qu'il va arriver dans les semaines ou dans les mois qui suivront...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est toujours le moment Thebig.

Si tu te donnes le choix c'est que tu n'as pas encore réellement l'envie d'arrêter.

Dommage!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Amitiés, Pierre.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Décembre 2001)

J'ai réussi un faire une pause de 13 mois apres avoir fumé 10 ans et j'ai replongé betement. Alors Barbarella, n'oublies pas que le combat est de longue haleine. Mefies-toi de tes moments de faiblesse. Gardes toujours en reserve des chupa chups!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Idéal pour calmer la pulsion irresistible imprevu.
Good luck!


----------



## barbarella (6 Décembre 2001)

et d'une   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je suis très fière de moi, j'ai pas craqué, j'ai mangé une livre de clémentines, moi qui ne mange jamais de fruits, c'est bon.
J'y arriverai, j'y arriverai, j'y arriverai,   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ce soir champagne, j'ai pas de clopes à la maison, et je vois que tout le monde est content, mais heureusement personne ne m'en a parlé.
Je veux pas craquer, je veux pas craquer.....


----------



## Amiral 29 (6 Décembre 2001)

Bon Anniversaire!!!

Ex fumeuse aujourd'hui Non fumeuse pour demain...
On croise les doigts pour toi mais fête pleinement ton Anniversaire ce jour Pense qu'à çà!

J'vas aller prendre tout de suite 1 bon coup à ta santé...c le cas de le dire: Bonne Santé!

Kenavo


----------



## jfr (6 Décembre 2001)

Bon anniversaire, barbarella!
Tiens le coup, tu le regretteras pas! Et fais le calcul: avec ce que tu vas économiser sur l'argent des clopes, tu vas pouvoir acheter plein de trucs pour ton mac!


----------



## barbarella (6 Décembre 2001)

Merci, merci à tous,

J'vais me payer un Ipod, le dernier TI, et un cheval rose pour ma fille


----------



## benjamin (6 Décembre 2001)

...il faut bien compenser  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cela part bien, en tout cas...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Décembre 2001)

tout est dans la tête, si le veux c'est déja 50 % de gagné, le reste c'est de se passer sans compenser avec autre chose de ses gestes de fumeur, de son briquet, de l'odeur du tabac frais, du touché et surtout de ces habitudes tenaces, la cigarette aprés le repas.
j'ai arrêté parceque je ne voulais plus ètre dépendant, ne plus sentir le tabac froid, ne plus dépenser une fortune , ne plus prendre le risque de chopper une maladie, bref... de vivre.
une grande partie de notre identité et de notre liberté s'en va quand on est dépendant d'une substance, c'est dommage, au dela du risque.
il y a le traitement au laser qui fonctionne dans 60 % des cas, un nouveau médicament sur prescription de ton médecin est en vente c'est le Ziban, mais attention il y a 4 pages d'effets secondaire.
il n'y a pas de solution universelle, mais il faut dans ta tête le vouloir farouchement, trace sur une feuille de papier le pour d'un côté et de l'autre le contre fait une comparaison et tire en les conséquences. Notre histoire est unique, elle ne ressemble en rien à celle du voisin, c'est pour cela qu'il est si difficile d'avancer ne serais ce qu'une once de certitude quand à ce qui marche et ce qui ne marche pas. la volonté ne suffit pas toujours mais elle contribue efficacement à arriver à un résultat positif dans tous les cas.


----------



## J-L (6 Décembre 2001)

Un peu à la bourre je te souhaite bon anniversaire et... Bon courage... Il faut te dire que tu peux y arriver, courage, il y a une bonne part dans la tête...
Je peux pas trop t'aider puisque je n'ai fumé que six mois, au lycée, et oui c'était horible là-bas, toute cette pression... Mais je me suis arrêté assez vite parce que je n'avais plus véritablement envie... donc j'ai eu moins de problème qu'un accro...

Je crois, comme d'autres l'ont dit, qu'un bon moyen c'est le sport... Si tu en as pas fait (ou s'il y a longtemps que tu n'en as pas fait...) inscris toi dans un petit club d'un sport qui te parait sympas... sinon, si tu en fais déjà, fixe toi de plus grands objectifs qu'avant, plonge toi dedant à fond!! Et puis ca limite la prise de poids!!

Pour ma part, je suis fumeur passif gueulant... Quand quelqu'un fume près de moi, je gueule ou fais la tête ostensiblement... Essaye de chasser les fumeurs que tu cotoie régulièrement... ce sont de mauvais exemples, dis toi bien ca!!

*le tabac, c'est tabou!!...*


----------



## barbarella (6 Décembre 2001)

Pour ma part j'espère ne pas devenir un ayatollah anti-tabac, un ex-fumeur qui moralise et dévalorise ceux qui n'ont pas encore pris la décision d'arrêter, je supporte pas ces gens.

Sinon j'ai pas craqué, ce matin ça a été dur, ça a duré environ une heure, pendant la quelle je me disais une petite c'est pas ça qui va me faire du mal, alors je suis alleé prendre une douche, d'une demie heure, après ça allait. 
Je ne craquerai pas, je ne craquerai pas, je ne craquerai pas...

Sinon les anniv ça vaut le coup, je suis l'heureux possesseur d'un IPOD


----------



## Pierrot (6 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*
Sinon j'ai pas craqué, ce matin ça a été dur, ça a duré environ une heure, pendant la quelle je me disais une petite c'est pas ça qui va me faire du mal*

C'est ce que je te disait, il faut dominer, c'est réellement un combat.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*
Sinon les anniv ça vaut le coup, je suis l'heureux possesseur d'un IPOD









*

Ouiiiiiii, tes impressions à chaud, comme ça...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## barbarella (7 Décembre 2001)

L'IPOD :

l'emballage, un superbe cube couleur alu, qui s'ouvre en deux, en fait je dirais plutôt un écrin.

Dans cet écrin, d'un côté, un cordon firewire, une prise d'alimentation éléctrique au cas (très peu probable) où tu serais loin de ton mac. 
Toujours du même côté une pochette contenant cd d'installation Itunes,notices et descriptifs divers.

De l'autre côté, le côté gauche si tu as ouvert la boîte dans le bon sens, le BIJOU de la dimension, environ, d'un paquet de cigarettes (je ne peux pas vérifier j'ai plus de cigarettes)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

Ce bijou comporte une face genre miroir (très pratique pour les retouches de maquillages, quand tu prends de l'argent au drive-in CB)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 l'autre face est blanche et comporte un écran qui déroule un menu super simple à utiliser.

Tu branches le bébé au port firewire de ton mac, et là rien à faire toute ta musique est transférée automatiquement en quelques secondes. T'as plus cas débrancher l'Ipod, et le mettre dans ta poche. Faut pas oublier les écouteurs   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Est-ce clair ?


----------



## jfr (7 Décembre 2001)

Limpide!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



as-tu remarqué (comme quelqu'un d'autre sur un autre forum), une surchauffe lorsque l'iPod est branché au mac?


----------



## CHAUCRIN (7 Décembre 2001)

Le plus dur c'zst le premier jour :je n'ai pas fumé hier alors essayons d'en faire autant aujurd'hui,et puis si je suis resté(e) 2 jours sans,ça serait c.. de lâcher  maintenant...Mais un conseil,ne retouche jamais une cigarette même si tu te crois sortie d'affaire que ce soit dans un mois,dans dix ans...crois mon expérience.

Bon courage


----------



## Pierrot (7 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*L'IPOD :

Ce bijou comporte une face genre miroir (très pratique pour les retouches de maquillages, quand tu prends de l'argent au drive-in CB)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Non seulement c'est limpide, mais en plus tu devrais postuler dans la communication chez Apple France.
J'imaginais exactement la scène. Ta description second degré, toute féminine, est délicieusement rafraîchissante.


----------



## barbarella (7 Décembre 2001)

REPONSES :

A JFR
Effectivement l'IPOD chauffe quand il estconnecté au mac, à mon avis pas de manière inquiètante. 
A CHAUGRIN :
C'est bien mon intention, j'y arriverai, je craquerai pas.
A PIERROT :
C'est bizarre c'est pas toi qui avait posté une information provenant du groupement des cartes bancaires ?


----------



## Pierrot (7 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*
A PIERROT :
C'est bizarre c'est pas toi qui avait posté une information provenant du groupement des cartes bancaires ?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Si si, mais c'est ta manière de me la renvoyer gentiment dans les dents.


----------



## barbarella (7 Décembre 2001)

Ah j'ai eu peur de me tromper de personne onm'aurait peut-être prise pour une frappadingue   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ce soir j'ai eu une énorme satisfaction, je suis allée chercher ma fille à l'école, nous sommes allées à la boulangerie et d'un seul coup sans qu'on sache pourquoi ma petite sort "Maman, elle met plus de cirarettes dans sa bouche" ceci très fièrement. Il a fallut que j'explique que j'avais décider d'arrêter de fumer, tout le monde m'a félicitée et encouragée (j'habite un quartier très familial) ça m'a fait chaud au coeur, et ça a conforter ma détermination.
C'est joli n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## Bernard53 (7 Décembre 2001)

Bien, très bien   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  continue


----------



## Le Gognol (7 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*le BIJOU de la dimension, environ, d'un paquet de cigarettes (je ne peux pas vérifier j'ai plus de cigarettes)    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bien, ça fait toujours une compensation !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Par contre évite de fumer le câble FIREwire ! Mais tu peux très bien écouter "Smoke on the water" avec !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## kodex (7 Décembre 2001)

Aujourd'hui 6 décembre 2001 : second jour de résistance pour notre Barbarella.

J'en ai ma claque ! Aujourd'hui, c'est  noel pour beaucoup d'enfants et aussi ma fête. Ce soir c'est terminé, nada, j'arrête aussi.

Presque 20 ans ! Merde... Déjà !
J'espère tenir... Ca part sur un coup de tête mais j'ai la caboche solide ! Enfin , je croise les doigts...

'+
faBlue


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Décembre 2001)

Je vous souhaite la réussite de vos entrepeises.
Si vous sentez que vous avez besoin d'un petit coup de main, sachez que vous pouvez trouver en Pharmacie ou en herboristerie une plante qui aide à l'adaptation, c'est l'éleuthérocoque, en gélule c'est bien, nous n'avons pas de cas de rejet, et une excellente tolérance sans effet secondaire.
L'essayer c'est l'adopter ;-)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Décembre 2001)

J'oubliais, boire beaucoup d'eau, si possible faiblement minéralisée, pour "nettoyer" l'organisme des traces de nicotine, et enlever l'effet de manque.
La glande qui fournie l'hormone responsable de cette demande, a besoin de fonctionnée, pas d'endorphine, point de salut...
Alors, à la votre!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (7 Décembre 2001)

C'est pour moi que tu dis ca??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'ai du mal m'exprimer... ca m'arrive souvent... Je ne juge personne, bien sur, chacun fait ce qu'il veux....

Wahouuu un iPod!! Ca c'est la classe!! alors, tes premières impressions sur la bête??

PS: Courage!!


----------



## barbarella (7 Décembre 2001)

Ma fois voici une journée qui commence fort bien, j'entame il paraît un cap difficile, celui du troisième jour, j'ai fais une réserve ce chewing-gum, jus de fruits, comme je m'attends au pire ça devrait aller.
Alors Fablue tu as commencé ? si oui je te dis bon courage, ne craque pas, et puis nous pourrons comparer nos réactions devant cette grande aventure.
Merci Arni pour la recette, je vais essayer, je suis très preneur de ces remèdes dits de grands-mères.
Alors bonne journée et surtout Fablue vas-y craque pas


----------



## Pierrot (7 Décembre 2001)

Et voila une personne de plus qui a le courage d'essayer, bravo Fablue, c'est super!

En plus il y a Arni qui a l'air d'être le spécialiste qu'il vous faut en cas de coup dur.

Bon courage à tous les deux.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Décembre 2001)

Salut à toi futur compagnon!
Voilà le témoignage (le mien) d'un non fumeur depuis 2 MOIS    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 !
Je peux te dire que c'est finalement pas si difficile que l'on croit, pourtant je fumais 2 paquets par jour!
Au bout de 3 jours j'ai déjà vu une différence :
- tousse plus
- odorat qui perçoit des odeurs et des nuances dont j'avais oublié l'existence
- J'apprécie 2 fois plus les vins (car amateur) que je bois.
Le manque physique (malgré tout ce que je fumais), je l'ai ressenti vraiment 10 jours.
J'ai pris des patchs pendant le première semaine et puis aprs plus rien.
J'ai un rendez-vous tous les 15 jours avec mon médecin qui suit mon arret, ce qui permet un suivi médical et une réaction rapide en cas de prise de poids (j'ai pris 2 Kg, mais c'est pas la mort et c'est toujours mieux que de fumer   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Tu veux le secret?
Pour s'arreter de fumer : IL FAUT LE VOULOIR VRAIMENT!
tous les produits, et j'attire ton attention sur le ZYBAN (à la mode) ne sont que des aides temporaires qui ne dispensent pas de la volonté.
A propos du ZYBAN : c'est un anti-dépresseur dont la commercialisation a été stoppée pour inneficacité, et recyclé en tant qu'aide à l'arret du tabac : MAIS C'EST UN ANTI-DEPRESSEUR AVEC TOUS LES EFFETS SECONDAIRES DE CE GENRE DE PRODUITS.
Depuis le cap du premier mois, j'ai beaucoup moins envie de fumer, et que la vie est vachement belle car le temps que me prenait la cloppe etait (je m'en rend compte maintenant) complètement dingue. Tout ce temps je le gagne pour passer du temps avec ma femme, mon MAC adoré, et à profiter de la vie.
En plus je suis déjà soulagé de ne plus avoir tous c'es petits tracas de santé qui à chaque fois me faisaient penser au pire!
Je ne dirais pas que c'est facile, mais c'est faisable, et je te promets que je me sent libéré.

Tout ça pour te dire bon courage (car il en faut), et fait comme moi : investit l'argent récupéré sur les cigarettes dans ton MAC et en cadeaux pour les gens que tu aimes!


Amicalement.


----------



## barbarella (8 Décembre 2001)

Le troisième jour mythe ou réalité ?

Il n'a pas été plus difficile que les deux précédents, et en fait pour être vraiment franche c'est pas si difficile que ça. Bien sûr il y a des moments durs mais ça passe très vite et en plus plus ils deviennent de plus en plus courts. Comme Arsène Lupin j'apprécie le bon vin et demain j'espère goûter à sa juste hauteur un bordeau que je conservais pour une grande occasion.

Je ne ressent pas vraiment encore les bienfaits de l'arrêt sauf qu'il a falloir que j'investisse dans un réveil matin, je ne m'en rendais pas compte, ça fait des années qu'a 6h30 je suis debout, ça me donnait l'illusion d'être quelqu'un de dynamique, en fait rien c'est pour la clope que je me levais   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon c'est vrai la volonté y'a que ça, et surtout la motivation, c'est une confidence mais je l'ai fais pour moi, j'avais peur, peur de ne pas vieillir.


----------



## barbarella (8 Décembre 2001)

PS 
COURAGE FABLUE


----------



## Pierrot (8 Décembre 2001)

Babarella fait attention, après la douleur qui ne dure pas longtemps c'est le mental qui faut conserver, d'où l'importance de la motivation...
C'est que je vous sponsorise, moi.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Au fait personne d'autre à sponsoriser ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Décembre 2001)

Ben Pierrot : OK file moi ton tampon!
Sponsorise-moi aussi tant que tu y es!


----------



## kodex (8 Décembre 2001)

Bonjour à tous et à Barbarella...

Merci pour vos encouragements, ça fait beaucoup de bien, ça remplace presque la cigarette...

Première journée très très dure ! Mais ça passe... 
Je n'arrive pas à me débarasser des gestes alors j'ai continué à rouler les cigarettes sans les fumer et rien que le fait de les rouler a calmer un peu l'envie.
Avis aux fumeurs, j'ai des clopes pour eux.
Demain, il faudra que je trouve autre chose, j'ai jeter le reste du tabac dans la poubelle du bureau.
Quand l'envie est très forte, je m'oblige à respirer profondement et je bois beaucoup, mais je buvais déjà pas mal d'eau !
Arrêter de fumer, c'est fou ce que ça fait pisser...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il faut aussi que je surveille l'accès au frigo... 
Bon, je vous laisse, j'ai plus d'eau...

Encore merci à tous.
Et à Barbarella surtout parce que son post et vos réponses m'ont aider à me lancer.

faBlue


----------



## jfr (8 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*en fait pour être vraiment franche c'est pas si difficile que ça.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

fais gaffe quand même, j'ai connu des gens qui disaient ça aussi, et puis après une semaine ou deux ils se sont dit "si c'est si facile d'arrêter, je peux en fumer une de temps en temps, dans les soirées avec les amis"...
et c'est exactement comme ça qu'on replonge...

Enfin bravo, et tiens le coup!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Décembre 2001)

C'est bien vous êtes sur la bonne voie!
je vous conseille d'éviter de compenser avec autre chose, et SURTOUT ne pas mettre de date anniverssaire à cet arrêt, sinon vous allez donner plus d'importance à ce fait qui doit rester une incidence.
Ce ne sont pas vraiment des recettes de grand-Mère, c'est le fruit de plusieurs année de tests grandeur nature, merci à celles et ceux qui on bien voulu jouer le jeu, qu'ils en soient ici remerciés.
pour info, le résultat de ces test c'est 85% de réussite!
It's up to you, parceque vous le valez bien.


----------



## barbarella (8 Décembre 2001)

Bravo, bravo à ceux qui rejoignent le clan des ex-fumeurs, merci à notre sponsor, sans vous je sais pas si j'aurais franchi ce petit cap.
Bon ce WE j'emmène mes petits poumons faire un plein d'oxygène, une idée géniale de mon mari, au lieu de fumer je respirerai les oxydes de carbone dégagés par la cheminée    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et courage, courage telle est notre devise  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon week-end à tous


----------



## Le Gognol (8 Décembre 2001)

'

En tout cas on savait que ces forums pouvait sauver des Macs, et bien on apprend aujourd'hui qu'ils peuvent peut être "sauver" des vies !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Longue et belle vie à tous (c'est ma minute de bonté) !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Le Gognol:
*
Longue et belle vie à tous (c'est ma minute de bonté) !  
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-------------
Que la paix et la sérénité du juste t'accompagnent tout au long de ton cheminement mystique....
(tu m'as rappelé ma période "communautaire" en 67...merci...sniff sniff)
thebig


----------



## Einbert (10 Décembre 2001)

Alors comment s'est passé ce premier week-end sans clope ? Quels effets ça te fait ? En tous cas, mieux vaut de une bonne bouffée d'air pure (de préférence de l'air des montagnes suisses  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) qu'une bouffée de fumée cancérigène (c'est un peu dur, mais je le pense  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) !!

++


----------



## Tyler (10 Décembre 2001)

Fait comme pleins gens : passe aux cigares !

C'est la classe !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Non,je plaisante ! Il faut que tu y arrives !

C'est bidon de fumer et puis,je crois que le mieux pour te motiver c'est faire ça :
A chaque paquet que tu devais acheter quand tu fumais,tu mets les 20 balles dans une bouteille.
Et tu fais ça pendant un long moment,et dès que tu as une belle somme,tu t'ACHETES UN BEAU MACINTOSH !!!!!!!

Yahhooo! 

Ca c'est de la motivation !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je te fais pleins de bisous qui j'espère te donneront le courage nécessaire à ce combat !

Et pour terminer,cette excellente pub anti-tabac anglaise que je viens de scanner sur un mag anglais (mais bon sang,il y a qu'en angleterre que l'on trouve ça !!! La France restera t-elle hypocrite toute sa vie ?)

Ca te fera surement réfléchir (ainsi qu'à mon ami le DUDE qui se bousille la santé !!)






[10 décembre 2001 : message édité par Tyler]


----------



## Pierrot (10 Décembre 2001)

Avec Arsene_lupin vous êtes trois maintenant, même s'il a commencé un peu avant...
Et ce Week-end, il c'est bien passé ?


----------



## barbarella (10 Décembre 2001)

Salut, 

Bon WE super, air pur, pas de difficultés, mais alors ce matin dur dur, je sais pas pourquoi, ça se passait bien jusqu'à maintenant et là le super manque, et ce n'est que mon sixième jour   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , ça doit être un piège, faut pas que je me fasse avoir    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors je vais tenir bon et vous Fablue, arsène Lupin et autres ex-fumeurs comment ça va ?
On y arrivera OK   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et puis faut pas décevoir notre sponsor  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[10 décembre 2001 : message édité par barbarella]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Décembre 2001)

bon eh ben maintenant  notre slogan sera :

Smoke different : dont smoke!

 Merde ! pourvu que les G5 nous redonnent pas envie de tirer 

une taffe !!!


Ceci dit si Barabarella elle reussit, on pourra dire qu'en plus de toutes ses qualités le mac .....


INCROYABLE MAIS VRAI !
 LE MAC AIDE A NE PLUS FUMER !!!
 Si sa ce n'est pas un exploit technologique , alors qu'est-ce que c'est ?













  et


----------



## barbarella (11 Décembre 2001)

SMOKE DIFFERENT, DON'T SMOKE (jadopte)

Dur, très dur aujourd'hui, une véritable épreuve, j'ai même cru quà un moment j'allais craquer, mais je me suis ressaisie, ce serait vraiment idiot, avoir tenu 6 jours pour rien, ah non.

Et vous Fablue, Arsène (si je peux me permettre), où en êtes vous.





pourvu que demain ce soit moins dur


----------



## mtra (11 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par fiducia:
*Merde ! pourvu que les G5 nous redonnent pas envie de tirer 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

vue les Ghz annoncé c'est le G5 qui va fumer


----------



## barbarella (11 Décembre 2001)

SEPTIÈME JOUR

tout va super, heureusement que j'ai pas craqué hier, je pense que ce sera comme ça de temps en temps, et un jour y'aura plus de souffrance, 
Alors Arsène, Fablue ou en êtes vous ?

Aujourd'hui j'ai relu tous les posts depuis le début, c'est très encourageant et ça rend plus solide.

Bonjour à notre sponsor, à ceux qui ont déjà arrêté, ceux qui vont le faire, et aux non fumeurs, catégorie à laquelle moi aussi j'appartiendrai un jour.


----------



## Pierrot (11 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*SEPTIÈME JOUR

tout va super, heureusement que j'ai pas craqué hier, je pense que ce sera comme ça de temps en temps, et un jour y'aura plus de souffrance, 
Alors Arsène, Fablue ou en êtes vous ?

Aujourd'hui j'ai relu tous les posts depuis le début, c'est très encourageant et ça rend plus solide.

Bonjour à notre sponsor, à ceux qui ont déjà arrêté, ceux qui vont le faire, et aux non fumeurs, catégorie à laquelle moi aussi j'appartiendrai un jour.









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Bonjour Barbarella,

Je suis très content pour ton 7ème jour, tu as résisté au premier assaut de ton envie, c'est déjà ta première victoire.
Tu verras ça va s'estomper au fil du temps relativement rapidement, mais fait attention, la bête est traître. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On a plus de nouvelle d'Arsène et de Fablue... J'espère qu'ils n'ont pas craqué, ce serait dommage. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ce midi on a déjeuné dans notre petit restaurant préféré, malheureusement on a vite été encerclé par une horde de fumeurs tremblotants d'envie, qui ne te demande pas ton avis pour t'intoxiquer, à tel point qu'on a vite battu en retraite. C'est pas trop l'odeur sur le moment mais c'est plutôt cette odeur collante qui me dérange.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je ne sais pas si c'est vrai, mais il paraît que les "tabatiers" rajoutent des produits dans le tabac pour que les fumeurs soient encore plus accros à la cigarette.
Si c'est vrai, c'est drôlement efficace car je trouve qu'il y a de plus en plus de fumeurs.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne après-midi.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Décembre 2001)

Courage Barbarella...!!!
Je suis en train de me dire : "si elle peut le faire... moi aussi !!!"
Tu vois, tu fais déjà des envieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Tiens le coup !
thebig


----------



## barbarella (12 Décembre 2001)

Ben pour être envieux Thebig, tu peux l'être   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ce matin au lieu de prendre l'ascenseur j'ai monté mes trois étages à pieds, juste pour voir , même pas essoufflée et pas de halte à chaque étage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, le souffle revient assez vite j'ai l'impression, ça c'est une très bonne chose, et tout le reste que je commence à découvrir mais je ne t'en dirais pas plus, il me semble que tu pourrais être sur la bonne voix, et que toi aussi prochainement tu pourrais prendre la décision et redécouvrir ces sensations de notre enfance. 
Pense à tes enfants, à tous ceux que tu aimes et qui t'aiment et qui voudraient vieillir avec toi.




Merci encore Pierrot ton sponsoring est très précieux.


----------



## doc (12 Décembre 2001)

Bravo à tous  continuez comme ça   et de toutes façon quoiqu'il arrive vous tenez le bon bout  

 promis  je le voit (et j'y suis passé) on y arrive

à votre service


----------



## kodex (12 Décembre 2001)

Bonjour Barbarella, Arséne et tous les autres...

Pas mort mais presque!!!
La journée d'hier a dépassée tous mes pires cauchemars réunis...!
Je ne pense pas avoir réuni les meilleurs conditions pour tenir le défit que je me suis lancé il y a quelques jours ici-même...
C'étais trop tentant pour ne pas essayer, tous ces encouragements...
Aujourd'hui, je me sent un peu minable, vraiment pas fière de moi...
J'essayerai même pas de me justifier, j'ai pas tenu, c'est tout !
Mais je ne desepère pas d'y arriver un jour. Je viens de perdre une bataille ( mon baptème du feu) mais pas la guerre que je lance maintenant à ce fléaut !
Il faut battre le fer pendant qu'il est encore chaud. Je change ou plutôt j'adopte une autre stratégie...
J'ai vu que je pouvais quand même me passer de cette saloperie pendant quelques jours (vraiment trop peu) et je vais essayer de continuer sur cette voie là, continuer à casser les habitudes prises = la première C avec le café, toutes celles avec et pendant les poses café, celles après les repas ect... Ne plus fumer dans les restos et en présence de personnes saines, plus de C dans des locos ect...
De la vingtaine que je fumais avant, je vais voir jusqu'ou je pourrai descendre, pas plus de 5 à mon avis dans l'immédiat...
Ensuite je commence le travail de sappe en m'attaquant à chacunes d'elles séparement, les supprimer une à une !!!
Je ne sais pas si c'est une bonne option... Vous me direz ce que vous en pensez.
Pour aujourd'hui, je digère mon echec !!!

Bonne chance aux "costaud" qui tiennent le coup.

faBlue


----------



## barbarella (12 Décembre 2001)

Bonjour Fablue,

bravo d'avoir essayé, tu as craqué ce n'est pas si grave que ça quand même, à force d'essayer tu réussiras, comme on dit Paris ne s'est pas fait en un jour.

Ce n'est pas mon coup d'essai, si je dois compter le nombre de fois où jai essayé, je dirais 9 ou 10. Je dépassais rarement le cap des 2 jours, sauf quand j'ai eu ma fille, 9 mois + 6 mois d'allaitement, tu te rends compte plus d'un an d'arrêt, pour reprendre après un déjeuner un peu trop arrosé. C'est bête.

Moi aussi j'ai essayé de diminuer, ça n'a jamais marché, un jour tu te dis aujourd'hui je fête ceci ou cela
tu te laisses aller, et c'est fini, tu recommences comme avant.

Je suis sûre que tu vas réussir, parce que tu le veux, tu l'as montré en essayant, et tu peux en être fier.

Laisse parler ceux qui réussissent tout du premier coup, qui n'ont jamais de doute, les surhommes de tout poil, nous on est juste des êtres humains avec nos faiblesses et on s'en réjouit.

 Je suis sûre que je n'aurais pas réussis si je n'avais pas lancer mon idée sur ce forum, ça aide de communiquer ce que l'on ressent, et de savoir qu'on est plein de gens avec des objectifs communs, et que finalement on est bien mieux compris que parfois on le croit.

Alors courage pour le prochaine fois,

 j'y arriverais, j'y arriverai, j'y arriverai. Ah ça fait du bien


----------



## kodex (12 Décembre 2001)

Merci Barbarella...

Je garde un oeil sur toi et arsène et je vous tiens au courant de mes futurs progrès.

A +

faBlue (encore malade, mais plus pour très longtemps!)


----------



## jfr (12 Décembre 2001)

Arrêter petit à petit, ça peut marcher aussi. C'est ce que j'ai fait en fait. Mais j'ai été aidé par la naissance de ma fille. Je n'ai plus touché une clope à la maison à partir de ce moment-là.
J'ai réduit petit à petit au boulot. A la fin, je n'en fumais plus qu'une à la fin de la journée. Pour le plaisir, je fumais un havane de temps en temps le week-end. Mais en même temps que je freinais la clope, je supportais de moins en moins bien le cigare.
Alors du coup j'ai arrêté complètement.
Maintenant, il me reste un joli coffret à cigares qui ne sert plus à rien, mais il y encore dedans quelques belles pièces, que je ressort avec nostalgie de temps en temps...
mais je ne fais que les regarder...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[11 décembre 2001 : message édité par jfr]


----------



## Einbert (12 Décembre 2001)

Dommage Fablue, mais ce n'est pas la fin du monde pour autant...Qui ne tente rien n'a rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... Comme tu dis, ce n'est qu'une bataille de perdue, mais pas la guerre....Ta bataille d'Angleterre viendra...En tous cas, moi je trouve cette stratégie pas mal, d'essayer de diminuer petit à petit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (je ne parle pas en connaissance de cause, mais ça me paraît bien...faut cerner l'ennemi, lui couper l'herbe sous les pieds  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par fablue:
*...plus de C dans des locos...
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Que c'est dommage...ben faudra se mettre au Java alors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 .... 

_Pour Barbarella_
Ben bravo d'avoir tenu le coup, resp. d'avoir battu tous tes records précédents...*Tu es sur la bonne voie !!* Il me semble que malgré la souffrance, ben tu fais non seulement plaisir à toi-même (découverte de nouvelles sensations, remonter 3 étages sans s'arrêter, etc.), mais aussi à ta fille d'après ce que j'ai pu lire dans un de tes postes (c.f boulangerie)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... Donc si tu es tenté, ben il suffira de te rappeler des mots que ta fille a prononcé dans la boulangerie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !! Et juste encore une petite rectification...On dit _Rome ne s'est pas fait en 1 jour_, et non Paris !!! Ahhhh, on reconnaît bien les Français... 

++


----------



## barbarella (12 Décembre 2001)

moi on m'a toujours dit Paris, tu vas pas m'énerver pour une question de géo sinon je craque












 c'est même pas vrai


----------



## Einbert (12 Décembre 2001)

Ah non, tu ne vas pas craquer pour ça ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Juste au passage il s'agit plutôt d'une citation qui touche plus à l'histoire, resp. la mythologie si mes souvenirs sont bon...Il s'agit du fait que Romulus (il me semble que c'est lui, à moins qu'il ne s'agisse de Rémus) aurait construit Rome en une journée...Euh, là je suis plus très sûr, mais je pense que si c'est faux, d'autres pourront me corriger  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...
En tous cas, si j'étais ta fille, ben je serais fière de ma monmon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je crois que le fait d'arrêter de fumer ne peut apporter que du positif, du dynamisme dans la _nouvelle_ vie, malgré les petits bas du début...

Allez, bonne nuit à tout le monde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... ça changera une fois de mon "++" traditionel


----------



## Alain (12 Décembre 2001)

Faurt pas souffrir. La souffrance ne sert pas et ne grandit pas. Si on veut arrêter de fumer, prendre des patchs peut aider vachement. J'ai commencé avec les patchs les plus fort (je fumais comme une cheminée) puis j'ai diminué. En tout 3 semaines de cure. La dernière semaine, le dernier jour, je ne me suis même pas rendu compte que je n'avais pas mis mon patch (je l'avais oublié). Alors je me suis dit bon c'est OK. Et je n'ai plus jamais mis de patch ni tiré une clope (^m si évidemment, on en a encore envie, ça c'est une autre question. On peut avoir envie. Faut pas le faire.)

Et je vous conseille d'arrêter cette merde.

Ma femme est décédée il y a 3 semaine d'un cancer du poumon.

Je ne crois pas qu'on puisse se dire "moi, j'en réchapperai".

Parce que : pourquoi "vous", vous en réchapperiez ? C'est dieu qui l'a dit ?


----------



## kodex (12 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Alain:
*Ma femme est décédée il y a 3 semaine d'un cancer du poumon.

Je ne crois pas qu'on puisse se dire "moi, j'en réchapperai".*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pour quelques minutes de plaisir, combien de jours en moins ?
Au final, ça n'en vaut pas la peine, sûr...

Sincères condoléances, Alain...

faBlue


----------



## barbarella (12 Décembre 2001)

Pour un coup de froid c'en est un, sincères condoléances Alain. 
Je ne sais pas quoi dire, sauf que j'entame ma deuxième semaine, et que je veux tenir, c'est vrai l'envie est toujours là, insidieuse, j'espère que je n'aurai pas à vivre trop longtemps avec,


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Décembre 2001)

Le tout, c'est de garder la garde haute. Crois-moi, même après six mois, l'envie peut réapparaître au detour d'une petite baisse de forme. Restes vigilante, et tentes de trouver une activité motivante. Moi, je sens que je suis prêt pour m'arreter de nouveau. J'ai déjà tenter (13 mois), mais une soirée trop arrosée et un moral en petite forme ont eu raison de ma volonté. Cette fois sera la bonne...je commence à bien connaître mon adversaire...


----------



## Pierrot (12 Décembre 2001)

Bonjour à tous.

Sincères condoléances Alain.

Tu as craqué Fablue, mais bon c'est pas la fin du monde, je suis simplement triste.
Je suis triste aussi que Thebig ne soit pas prêt à arrêter de fumer, parce que je sais quel bonheur c'est que de ne plus fumer, je devrais dire "quels bonheurs".
Mais cela ne m'empêchera pas de trouver Thebig super, même si c'est un copain virtuel, les sentiments d'amitiés sont là et pour mes amis je veux toujours partager le meilleur.

Heureusement il y a encore Arsène et évidemment notre Barbarella qui tient le coup.

Je pense que tu tiens le bon bout (faut pas le lâcher). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On ne le dira jamais assez, le plus important c'est une motivation constante, comme à supposer, pour les drogués.

Pour ne pas prendre de risque et c'est là que tu as bien compris le principe Barbarella, c'est de constamment faire, en cas de doute, un petit recensement sur les avantages de ne plus fumer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et surtout de profiter de ce mieux physique qui ne dure malheureusement qu'un temps, pour poursuivre et accentuer son avantage par un changement dans sa vie et éviter ainsi de replonger.
Le sport me semble une bonne méthode, même si c'est pas la méthode la plus facile.
Monter les escaliers plutôt que de prendre l'ascenseur et un très bon début.

J'ai été un peu long aujourd'hui, excusez-moi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon courage,

Pierre.


----------



## jfr (13 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
* l'envie est toujours là, insidieuse, j'espère que je n'aurai pas à vivre trop longtemps avec*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

L'envie, elle sera présente encore longtemps, jusqu'à ce que l'oubli fasse son oeuvre. L'oubli de la sensation, l'oubli des gestes. Ca peut être assez long, mais ça s'estompe aussi avec le temps.
Keep fighting!


----------



## Alain (13 Décembre 2001)

merci à tous. j'aurais peut-être pas dû en parler mais je n'ai pas pu m'en empêcher. Chaque fois que je croise une jeune fille la cigarette au bec, j'ai envie de lui dire...Ne gâchez pas votre vie, etc...vous avez 20 ans, vous savez ce que c'est une tumeur ?...etc...
Barbarella, j'ai fumé pendant 26 ans. J'ai arrêté il y a quatre ans.
Je n'en ai même plus envie. Il y a un moment où on est libéré.

Bises, Alain


----------



## barbarella (13 Décembre 2001)

Bonjour à tous,

Si bien sûr Alain, il faut en parler, tout conscient que nous sommes des dangers que représentent le tabac, nous menons la politique de l'autruche, nous refusons d'admettre que ça peut nous arriver à nous aussi fumeurs, on peut en parler sans faire de prosélitisme, sans devenir des moralisateurs, ni des ayatollah anti-tabac.

Et c'est peut-être à force d'en parler, que nos enfants ne fumeront pas, et que certains se décideront à arrêter.

J'en suis à mon neuvième jour, et toujours cette envie, mais ce que j'a pu lire sur ce sujet, tout ce que l'on m'a raconté, me dit soit plus forte, ne te laisse pas tenter par le diable, résiste.

Et comme dirait quelqu'un de célèbre :

"QUE LA FORCE SOIT AVEC MOI"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Décembre 2001)

...J'ai honte...!!!
J'ai tenu une journée entière (hier) sans fumer avec quand même un gros manque et beaucoup de nervosité...!!!
Ce matin, après le petit déjeuner, je n'en pouvais plus et j'ai craqué en me disant "après tout qu'est-ce que ça va changer, une de plus ou de moins ???"
Je viens de lire le post d'Alain (toutes mes condoléances, Alain) et  j'ai vraiment un sentiment confus de honte, de dégoût et de rage : "suis-je aussi minable que ça pour manquer à ce point de volonté ???"
Je retente le coup aujourd'hui, bien décidé à en finir...et franchement, si je réussis, ce sera grâce à vous tous...
ps : merci Pierrot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thebig


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Décembre 2001)

Salut Rico !
ça y est... tu m'as convaincu !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Rien que l'idée que tu attendes que je trépasse pour te vautrer ignominieuuueiis, ignomineu..., ignomisieuse...enfin de façon dégoutante dans mon lit, me convainc d'arrêter !!!
Quant aux pulls tricotés par ta charmante épouse...tu peux toujours te brosser  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - ils font partie de mes trophées les plus prestigieux et les plus durement gagnés (souviens-toi des coups de webcam que j'ai pris dans la tronche)...
Tu peux de nouveau t'adresser à moi en MAJUSCULES  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Non mais...
THEBIG


----------



## Pierrot (13 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Tu peux de nouveau t'adresser à moi en MAJUSCULES*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

On verra pour les Majuscules hein Rico ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Pierrot:
*
On verra pour les Majuscules hein Rico ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
---------------------
Encore quelques jours, Pierrot, et tu pourras m'ajouter à ta signature....en lettres majuscules stp !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Amitiés,
thebig - "presque" ex-fumeur


----------



## Pierrot (13 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
---------------------
Encore quelques jours, Pierrot, et tu pourras m'ajouter à ta signature....en lettres majuscules stp !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Amitiés,
thebig - "presque" ex-fumeur*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je compte sur toi!

C'est pas le coup d'être minable, parce que je suis sûr que non.
Mais tout simplement d'arriver à modifier un peu sa vie.
De permettre à son corps de se défouler (par sur les autres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et de trouver le plus rapidement possible un palliatif à cette sacrée saloperie de m...., génératrice de profits énormes pour les lobbys du tabac.


----------



## barbarella (13 Décembre 2001)

Bravo THEBIG, je suis très heureuse pour toi et fière aussi, car je me dis que je suis peut-être un peu pour quelque-chose là-dedans.

Outre la volonté, il y a les motivations et ça ça manque pas, je me sens comme un peu plus forte, et là je pense à la cloppe avec dégoût.

Bravo encore.

Ben dis donc c'est qu'y va être débordé Pierrot.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




QUE LA FORCE SOIT AVEC NOUS


----------



## jfr (13 Décembre 2001)

TheBig, tu n'es pas obligé de te battre tout seul. Si c'est vraiment trop dur, les patches ça  sert à ça, à annuler les effets secondaires du manque. Et c'est efficace.
Mais tu sais tout ça!

Allez, la force est avec vous!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
* je me dis que je suis peut-être un peu pour quelque-chose là-dedans.
Ben dis donc c'est qu'y va être débordé Pierrot.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-------------------
Tu y es même pour 100 % Barbarella !!! Ton article a causé un déclic salutaire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ...Merci !
En ce qui concerne Pierrot, pas de soucis à se faire ... comme on dit chez nous, à Bruxelles : "Il peut la contre !!!"
Et puis, avec qui il échangerait des posts si on disparaissait tous en fumée et enfumés ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Gardons la pêche (tiens, je me taperais bien une petite mandarine par la même occasion ... le fruit, bien entendu, pas la femme du mandarin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Allez une fois, mes amitiés,
thebig


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Décembre 2001)

Salut jfr !
Merci pour le conseil... à partir de ce soir, je vais être aussi patché que les hubs de mon réseau  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Amitiés,
thebig


----------



## Pierrot (14 Décembre 2001)

Tu me diras Thebig quand je pourrais mettre à jour ma liste, hein ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il va falloir que je retire Fablue de ma liste, alors ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Des nouvelle d'Arsène ?

Bon et toi Barbarella tu es mon plus grand investissement, alors pas de blague. (en attendant Thebig (gros morceau))


----------



## aricosec (14 Décembre 2001)

Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
...J'ai honte...!!!
--------
*""ça tu peut""*
--------------
Je retente le coup aujourdhui bien décidé à en finir...et franchement, si je réussis, ce sera grâce à vous tous...
SIGNE ---thebig l'affeux
----------------------------
*""si j'avais su je ne t'aurai pas considéré comme un grand garçon,t'appeler LE DUDE,THEBIG,LOWSKY,en lettre majuscule,non vraiment tant que tu fumeras,je ne te citerais qu'en minuscule""*

_la nicotine degoulinante de ton megot
j'avoue me fait froid dans l'dos
c'est un présage de ton trépas
ton tain blafard de cancrelat
mais bien sur une joie me submerge
et de suite me vient la gamberge
si un jour venait ton départ
je ne serait pas en retard
et pour consoler ton amour
j'aurai la main de velours
en somme tu voit n'hesite pas
a fumer tant que tu voudras_

ps ....légue moi tes pulls qu'aricosequette ma douce,t'avais tricotés


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Décembre 2001)

Salut Pierrot !
Commence à fourbir ton clavier pour m'ajouter à ta liste... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai tenu le coup ce matin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'espère y arriver pendant le week end aussi...!!!
Barbarella : passe une bonne journée fraîche et odorante ... et bon courage !
Amitiés désintoxiquées (presque...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
thebig


----------



## Pierrot (14 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Salut Pierrot !
Commence à fourbir ton clavier pour m'ajouter à ta liste...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai tenu le coup ce matin   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'espère y arriver pendant le week end aussi...!!!
Barbarella : passe une bonne journée fraîche et odorante ... et bon courage !
Amitiés désintoxiquées (presque...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
thebig*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ji'fourbi m'siou, ji'fourbi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais pour le définitif on attend le retour du Week.

Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## kodex (14 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Pierrot:
*Tu me diras Thebig quand je pourrais mettre à jour ma liste, hein ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Il va falloir que je retire Fablue de ma liste, alors ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Des nouvelle d'Arsène ?

Bon et toi Barbarella tu es mon plus grand investissement, alors pas de blague. (en attendant Thebig (gros morceau))    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est-y que t'en profiterais pour faire la roucoulade à notre Barbarella, l'ami pierrot ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bonjour tous, les EXs et les sponsors...

Bravo THE BIG, t'as craqué aussi devant tous ces jolis posts pleins de vie et d'espoir !
Bienvenue dans cette toute nouvelle confrérie.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je stagne à six C depuis trois jours, c'est déjà trois fois moins qu'avant, c'est pas vertigineux comme arrêt mais je suis sur la bonne pente. Ce sera un peu plus long, c'est tout. Je vais voir du coté des patches si la vie est plus belle... Je vais en avoir besoin !
"Rien ne sert de courir, il faut partir..."

Bon bol d'air à tous...

faBlue


----------



## barbarella (14 Décembre 2001)

Bonjour, bonjour à tous   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aujourd'hui tout va super bien, j'attaque ma première dizaine, eh oui 10 ème jour. Mon teint est en train de s'illuminer, je sens bon, je me sens bien dans ma peau, je dors comme un bébé, la pêche quoi.

Vraiment ça vaut le coup, pour fêter ça j'offre une tournée générale, alors buvons à notre victoire, mais restons quand même vigilants.

Pervers est le tabac, ça il faut pas l'oublier.

Bonne journée à tous, hauts les coeurs,


QUE LA FORCE SOIT AVEC NOUS


----------



## Pierrot (14 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par fablue:
*

C'est-y que t'en profiterais pour faire la roucoulade à notre Barbarella, l'ami pierrot ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ce n'est pas du tout une rouououcouououlade, pas du tout Môsssieur.

Tout sponsor qui se respecte, doit surveiller son investissement.


----------



## Pierrot (14 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*Aujourd'hui tout va super bien, j'attaque ma première dizaine, eh oui 10 ème jour. Mon teint est en train de s'illuminer*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ha c'est donc ça le halo là bas.
Ils commençaient tous à s'inquiéter du côté de Paris.
Ils disent que c'est la lumière qui les dérange le plus... la nuit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bonne et douce vigilance.


----------



## aricosec (14 Décembre 2001)

_ils étaient fiéres et ils  croyaient
avoir vaincu tout leurs démons
ils pavanaient et se vantaient
se prenant pour napoléon

ce n'était qu'un début pourtant
d'autres souffrances les guettaient
car le poison fouillant le sang
de mauvais jours leurs promettaient

mais ont seraient tous enchantés
si cette parole ils la tenaient
car c'est surtout leurs amitiees
qu'ici et la nous manqueraient_


----------



## barbarella (14 Décembre 2001)

Ouah....j'en reviens pas, je n'aurais jamais cru en un tel résultat, ce qui prouve une fois de plus que l'union fait la force, maintenant il faut croire en nous, ne pas se laisser dépasser.

J'ai un peu le sentiment d'avoir fait une BA, sans savoir qu'en cherchant du réconfort pour moi j'allais déclencher ce mouvement qui j'ose l'espérer n'est qu'à son début.

Je me sens maintenant comme investie d'une mission, et je n'ai plus le droit de craquer, d'ailleurs pour le moment je n'en ai pas envie.

THEBIG les mandarines c'est vrai c'est bon, mais il y a aussi d'autres fruits générateurs de vie à croquer, et pendant ce temps là au moins on pense à rien d'autre.

Encore bravo à tous et n'oubliez pas de donner de vos nouvelles.

QUE LA FORCE SOIT AVEC NOUS


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*
THEBIG les mandarines c'est vrai c'est bon, mais il y a aussi d'autres fruits générateurs de vie à croquer, et pendant ce temps là au moins on pense à rien d'autre.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
--------------------
...Je sais, Barbarella...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Mais là, c'est l'infarctus qui me guette... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









(On est quand même jamais tranquille dans cette p..... de vie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Pierrot (14 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

THEBIG les mandarines c'est vrai c'est bon, mais il y a aussi d'autres fruits générateurs de vie à croquer*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mvoui!
Mais moi je n'emploierais pas le terme croquer, personnellement.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Décembre 2001)

Pierrot ! Du boulot pour toi ...!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un projet de housse dans laquelle on pourrait transporter quelques fruits, bâtons de réglisse, bonbons et autres douceurs plus une collection de patch...
Son nom : la "Houssapatch" pour fumeurs repentis...
Le slogan : Avec la houssapatch, ça patche ou ça casse... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Je sais, c'est débile, mais on est vendredi après-midi !!!!)


----------



## bengilli (14 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*Premier jour pour moi: mais c'est franchement hard....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mouhahhahahaahhahaha l'Amok qui s'arrete de fumer.... Tu tiendras pas deux jours ma poule, tu te vois en train de flasher h24 sans ton pacquet de gauldos, ami de toujours?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Une bonne vieille blonde au café? Une américaine, t'as qua tapper dedans!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Une cloppeuse à la pause? Un cancéreuse après l'amour? Mais pourquoi se priver de tout ces plaisirs? Amok j'espère que tu fumes toujours le cigare à moustaches...


----------



## Pierrot (14 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Pierrot ! Du boulot pour toi ...!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un projet de housse dans laquelle on pourrait transporter quelques fruits, bâtons de réglisse, bonbons et autres douceurs plus une collection de patch...
Son nom : la "Houssapatch" pour fumeurs repentis...
Le slogan : Avec la houssapatch, ça patche ou ça casse...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Je sais, c'est débile, mais on est vendredi après-midi !!!!)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ho oui, et pour les plus gros fumeurs un modèles sac à dos à changement de patchs et commande au fournisseur du coin automatiquement par e-mail.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Pierrot:
*
Ho oui, et pour les plus gros fumeurs un modèles sac à dos à changement de patchs et commande au fournisseur du coin automatiquement par e-mail. *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
--------------
...et livraisons par "opposum-express" peut-être ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



T'es vraiment sûr que tu ne fumes plus Pierrot (ou alors, rien que de l'herbeux de première ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Pierrot (15 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
--------------
...et livraisons par "opposum-express" peut-être ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



T'es vraiment sûr que tu ne fumes plus Pierrot (ou alors, rien que de l'herbeux de première ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Merde, comment t'as pu voir à travers le woueb ?? 
Devin le Thebig.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Pierrot:
*
Devin le Thebig.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
---------------
...Non non ! Mais c'est classique quand on abuse : on voit toujours des sacs à dos qui se balladent en envoyant des e-mails à droite et à gauche, entourés d'opposums déguisés en livreurs...
...La routine quoi !!!


----------



## Pierrot (15 Décembre 2001)

Dis au fait, pour pouvoir soutenir la cadence des housses, il va falloir croiser les opposums avec des bassets Hound pour avoir plus de matière première


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Pierrot:
*Dis au fait, pour pouvoir soutenir la cadence des housses, il va falloir croiser les opposums avec des bassets Hound pour avoir plus de matière première   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
--------------------
Le Sharpeï c'est pas mal non plus...!
Tu t'imagines, des housses en accordéon faisant manchon en même temps...


----------



## Pierrot (15 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
--------------------
Le Sharpeï c'est pas mal non plus...!
Tu t'imagines, des housses en accordéon faisant manchon en même temps...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Heu dis-moi ton patch, il est pas un peu trop fort ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Décembre 2001)

...De toutes manières, pour halluciner, plus besoin de patchs, de trucs ou autres...tu vas simplement dans le forum "Le Clan Mak" - article "Le vendredi c pas poisson...." et tu parcoures les posts..... .... c'est délire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 - d'ailleurs, j'ai appris par coeur quelques expressions de super-gameux que je vais resservir ce soir à mon fils de 16 ans, il va être scié, glandé, éclaté... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Du pur délire, je te dis !!!
Trop forts ces gameux et sympathiques avec ça


----------



## Pierrot (15 Décembre 2001)

Si vous permettez, mon fils hier, le plus jeune et oui (soupir) m'a raconté une blague et je ne résiste pas à la tentation de vous la raconter :

Ce sont des Américains qui manifestent bruyamment en scandant :
" à bas Clinton, à bas Clinton "
Un reporter interroge un manifestant et lui fait remarquer que le président actuel est Bush.
"Oui d'accord mais ça fait un peu con si on dit "à bas bush"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Décembre 2001)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Décembre 2001)

...Tu m'as fait peur Pierrot !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




En lisant la première phrase de ton post précédent; durant un moment, j'ai cru que tu me disais "Vous" ....


----------



## Pierrot (15 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*...Tu m'as fait peur Pierrot !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En lisant la première phrase de ton post précédent; durant un moment, j'ai cru que tu me disais "Vous" ....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Toutes mes excuses, mais en fait nos messages se sont croisés et je m'adressais à la foule ici présente.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Décembre 2001)

Ouais, ouais, des excuses, tout ça...! D'ailleurs je viens de vérifier, aucun membre féminin enregistré n'a choisi comme pseudo "la foule" ... ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...et dire que l'on a gardé les opposums ensemble...


----------



## Pierrot (15 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Ouais, ouais, des excuses, tout ça...! D'ailleurs je viens de vérifier, aucun membre féminin enregistré n'a choisi comme pseudo "la foule" ... ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...et dire que l'on a gardé les opposums ensemble...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mais non, ça c'est ton défaut de langue, j'ai pas dit la Poule mais la Foule.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Décembre 2001)

...Ah bon...mais tu sais, j'ai dit ça dans la foulée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Par contre, si tu est libre un de ces quatre, ma mère fait de l'excellente foule-au-pot


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*
car c'est surtout leurs amitiees
qu'ici et la nous manqueraient



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
---------------
L'envie d'arrêter fut la plus forte,
Sachant Rico derrière ma porte,
Toujours prêt à dégainer presto,
Il n'attendait que mon ultime sursaut
Pour enfin, dans mon lit se vautrer,
Et à ma belle se déclarer...

Garde ta flamme perverse, ô Rico,
J'ai écrasé mon dernier mégot !
La vigueur éternelle emplit mon corps,
Tu me voyais déjà donc mort ?
Fi, Rico, n'as tu donc pas eu peur,
De perdre en moi, ton seul décodeur ?


----------



## Amok (15 Décembre 2001)

Premier jour pour moi: mais c'est franchement hard....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*Premier jour pour moi: mais c'est franchement hard....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
----------------
Bienvenue au club, Amok !!!
En fait j'ai déjà arrêté plusieurs fois, mais j'avais oublié que c'était aussi dur...!
...je crois bien que je vais tenter le coup du patch en espérant que ça soulage un tant soit peu !
Bon courage pour toi....
Amitiés,
thebig


----------



## Pierrot (15 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*Premier jour pour moi: mais c'est franchement hard....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et un de plus, super!

Félicitation Amok, si c'est trop dur : patch, et si c'est pas encore enneigé chez toi fait un peu de footing.

Courage.


----------



## aricosec (15 Décembre 2001)

parler de foule
me met les boules
et cette poule 
me rend maboul
j'préfére les moules
c'est bien plus cool

_"poil aux c......."_


----------



## aricosec (15 Décembre 2001)

AH oui ! j'oubliai ,fumeur invétéré de trois paquets par jour,repenti depuis 93

HI ! HI ! HI !


----------



## jfr (17 Décembre 2001)

Bravo à tous! Ce forum est  des plus réjouissants et revigorants que j'aie lu depuis longtemps!
Pour un peu, je me remettrais à fumer rien que pour pouvoir arrêter avec vous!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Non, je déconne.)


----------



## barbarella (17 Décembre 2001)

Douzième jour,

C'est la débacle, non non je n'ai pas craqué mais c'est pas l'envie qui me manque, 

Seule, j'pensais y arriver
c'est pourquoi je m'étais cachée,
Seule dans un coin obscur
il m'a vue , maintenant ça c'est sûr,
Fier de moi il était, un forum y pouvait pas douter
un forum pour le réconfort, un forum pour pouvoir parler
parler d'une chose dégoûtante, pour ceux qui n'y ont pas touché 
Comme une croix que l'on porte, le tabac nous ferme les portes.
Un cancer de non fumeur, le pauvre y l'avait pas mérité,
Un cancer de fumeur, ça y l'avait bien cherché 

Pourtant humains aussi nous sommes
et on va y arriver.

LA FORCE SOIT AVEC NOUS


----------



## barbarella (17 Décembre 2001)

Alors maintenant, après ce coup de blues,

vous en ête où ?

moi j'ai pas fléchi, et pourtant, pourtant...

pour ça  on peut dire que c'est dur, est-ce dans ma tête, serais-je un peu maso, 12 jours et cest encore plus dur, pourquoi ? mes motivations sont-elles en train de s'éffriter devant cette image sublime, image d'une cigarette allumée, l'odeur du tabac, son trajet qui réchauffe mon corps, mais aujourd'hui ce qui est difficile, c'est que je ne m'imagine plus une cigarette à la main, je n'imagine plus cette odeur acre, je suis écoeurée et en même temps je la voudrais, cap bien difficile à passer, quand serais-je libérée ? 

Tabac, tabac quand tu nous tiens, on peut bien dire adieu prudence 

QUE LA FORCE SOIT AVEC MOI, AVEC THEBIF, AMOK, FABLUE, ET CEUX DONT JE TAIS LE NOM, ET BIEN SUR PIERROT ON PENSE A TOI ET TES PATCHHOUSSES


----------



## kodex (17 Décembre 2001)

C'est dingue ce qu'il fait froid en ce moment... Mais c'est pas la C qui va faire monter la température !

Faut pas craquer, Barbarella, pas encore, plus jamais... Tu es un peu notre emblème, un bel étendard que l'on peu brandir, fier, pour regagner notre liberté !

Tiens bon, nom d'un ch... 
Hardi, matelot ! La terre n'est pas encore en vue mais elle est là, bien devant nous !
Dans quelques jours arrivera le Père Noël, faut y croire encore un peu...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Décembre 2001)

...Et un week end sans !!!
(je veux dire sans cigarettes, mais pas sans mal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)
...Pas encore patché, j'attend la limite du supportable !!!
...Tiens le coup Barbarella !
La Force est avec nous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Amitiés,
thebig


----------



## Pierrot (17 Décembre 2001)

J'allume l'ordi en arrivant au boulot ce lundi en pensant que, comme ce week-end j'ai été très pris pour le judo, je ne me suis pas du tout préoccupé de mes copains ex-fumeurs... Ils ont peut-être besoin de réconfort, quel égoïste je fais ! 

Vite je me connecte, pouvu que...  arrghhh! une page de plus.

Je lis à toute vitesse, M.... Barbarella est en train de craquer, c'était hier, dimanche, en fin d'après-midi.

Message suivant vite, OUF, ce n'était qu'un gros coup de blues.
Barbarella tient encore le coup mais elle se rend compte que maintenant c'est plus insidieux, que maintenant il faut beaucoup de courage, que maintenant il faut commencer par changer ses habitudes...
"Enfin tu lui a déjà dit cela", me dit une voix (dans ma Ford intérieur).

"Sympas ce Fablue", pensais-je à haute voix en lisant le message suivant, il est là lui au moins, il leurs apporte du réconfort.

Message suivant, QUOI!!!!

Que lis-je, THEBIG qui a tenu le coup tout un Week end, un week entier et sans patch.
En plus il nous fait l'annonce comme ça, à coup de smilies rieurs!

Le gobelet de café brûlant que je tiens d'une main, du coup m'échappe.
Le café s'infiltrant dans le clavier fait un glou-glou comique, comme narquois.
"B....l de m...e" hurlais-je mentalement (tout est vitré autour de moi, il faut que je reste discret quand même), "mon Mac chéri, argggh!"

Ho p..... ce Thebig quand même, quel Mec, quel force, quel courage, pourvu qu'il tienne le coup. 
Il formerait un beau coupe avec Barbarella, cette idée me vrille la tête.
Pas bête, vite il faut que je leurs prépare un contrat, que je trouve d'autres couples.
Voyons, il me faut aussi un château équipé de caméras vidéo partout.
On suivrait en temps réel leurs joies, leurs peines.
C'est un bon concept ça, un peu chère mais bon. Je peux proposer cette émission à TF1. Ils ont les moyen eux, faut voir ce qu'il viennent de dépenser pour la coupe du monde. Je peux leurs demander un gros budget...
C'est bizarre... J'ai comme une drôle d'impression, ça me rappelle quelque chose...


PS : Excusez ce délire, mais je n'ai trouvé que ça pour vous réconforter en ce lundi matin.

Amitiés.


----------



## barbarella (17 Décembre 2001)

Ah aujourd'hui ça va beaucoup mieux, et encore mieux depuis que je vous ai lu.
De toute façon hier je n'aurais pas craqué, pas de clopes à la maison, un froid polaire dehors, il y a encore quelques jours j'aurais pu braver tous les intempéries du monde pour me procurer ma dose, plus maintenant, je pense que je suis en bonne voie.

Quant à ton idée Pierrot, elle me semble irréalisable, mon mari est très jaloux, moi même j'ai peu de temps, et qu'en penseraient Madame THEBIG et les enfants.
Tu peux toujours soumettre un projet à TF1, j'ai une amie célibataire qui pense à arrêter, tu trouves le volontaire et on se fait un max de blé, 70 % pour toi, tu as eu l'idée. Avec l'argent on ouvre une usine de fabrication de housses (faudra penser à déposer le brevet). 

Bon courage à THEBIG, FABLUE tous les autres. Je ne vais plus citer de noms la liste devient longue, je compte sur toi Pierrot pour tenir cette comptabilité.

LA FORCE EST AVEC NOUS


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*Avec l'argent on ouvre une usine de fabrication de housses (faudra penser à déposer le brevet). 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
---------------------
Je ne savais pas qu'arrêter de fumer procurait autant de culot !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Barbarella, oser essayer de débaucher mon Directeur de la Recherche et du Développement pour me concurrencer directement...
De toutes manières, j'ai l'exclu des housses sur ce forum depuis plus de deux mois !
Mais je ne suis pas contre une petite "joint-venture"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : Barbarella : ne me dis surtout pas que tu n'avais pas remarqué ma signature... non mais !


----------



## jfr (17 Décembre 2001)

Barbarella, TheBig et les autres, tenez le coup! On vous regarde! On est avec vous.
Facile à dire je sais, mais c'est important pour tout le monde.
Oui, c'est dur, et c'est même de plus en plus dur à mesure que les bonnes résolutions du départ se font plus lointaines, et qu'on est plus très sûr des raisons pour lesquelles on s'est arrêté.
Mais CHAQUE JOUR QUI PASSE EST UN JOUR DE GAGNE!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Qaudn vous regarderez ensuite en a arrière, vous serez fiers de ce que vous avez fait. Et nous aussi.
Courage!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jfr:
*
Qaudn vous regarderez ensuite en a arrière, vous serez fiers de ce que vous avez fait. 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
------------------
Merci pour tes encouragements jfr !
De toutes manières, à mon âge, on se plaît plus à regarder en arrière que devant ... alors, autant être fier de ses arrières  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Amitiés,
thebig


----------



## Pierrot (18 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*
Quant à ton idée Pierrot, elle me semble irréalisable, mon mari est très jaloux, moi même j'ai peu de temps, et qu'en penseraient Madame THEBIG et les enfants.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Attendez, ho hé !

Je n'ai jamais dit que c'était un couple pour de vrai, mais c'était pour faire comme M6, mettre toutes les chances de notre côté. Du  cinéma quoi !

Mais je remarque que :

Ton mari est très jaloux (normal).
Il y a une Madame Thebig et les enfants (renormal).

Mais que tu ne dis  RIEN sur le "vieux baba défraîchi"

Que doit-on conclure, hein ? 
Que c'est qu'une question de temps ?
hummm, touss,toussss....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Pierrot:
*
Mais que tu ne dis  RIEN sur le "vieux baba défraîchi"
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
--------------------
...simplement parce que Barbarella est charmante, délicate et a du savoir-vivre...Pierrot ! Rien de plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...un monde d'écart avec nous qui pataugeons dans la m..... de nos opposums à longueur de journée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tiens, à propos d'opposums ... ... ...


----------



## Pierrot (18 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
--------------------
...simplement parce que Barbarella est charmante, délicate et a du savoir-vivre...Pierrot ! Rien de plus*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je me suis même retourné quand j'ai entendu les violons.


----------



## barbarella (18 Décembre 2001)

OK Thebig j'avais pas vu ta signature, je ne reviendrais donc pas sur ma proposition.

Cependant je voudrais te faire remarquer que ce que le consommateur aime c'est le choix. Imagine toi à la recherche d'ne housse pour ton Ipod, le seul jour que tu as de libre est au hasard le samedi. Et tu en as besoin rapidement. Tu te rends dans la rue commerçante de ta ville, tu entres dans la première boutique qui vend des housses, aucune ne te plaît, tu ressors contrarié, et....2 heures plus loin, miracle, une autre boutique qui vend aussi des housses. Plein d'espoir tu entres, fais le tour du magasin, et découvre une housse, j'en conviens qui ne correspond pas vraiment à ce que tu cherches mais comme on dit faute de grives on mange des merles, tu achètes la housse,  soulagé tu sors du magasin, et rentre chez toi.

CE QUE TU NE SAIS PAS, c'est que les deux magasins sont gérés par la même société, et qu'en se faisant apparement concurence les deux boutiques travaillent pour une seule société. 

Enfin tu vois à peu près le schèma, il y a de la place pour beaucoup de monde sur le marché, et ce que tu crois être une concurrence déloyale, n'est en fait qu'un accord.

Sinon j'apprécie beaucoup ton analyse de ma personnalité , en fait je suis d'une timidité maladive      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 et j'ai quand même dumal à croire que tu sois si défraichi que ça, à ton âge voyons





[17 décembre 2001 : message édité par barbarella]


----------



## Pierrot (18 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*
Sinon j'apprécie beaucoup ton analyse de ma personnalité , en fait je suis d'une timidité maladive       
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 et j'ai quand même dumal à croire que tu sois si défraichi que ça, à ton âge voyons




[17 décembre 2001 : message édité par barbarella]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et voila, vraiment très très fort ce Thebig. Avec son air de : Jesuistropdéfraîchipourtoi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon trêve de balivernes, Barbarella t'a démontré (par deux fois) ses dispositions commerciales.
Ne penses tu pas qu'une embauche s'impose ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Pierrot:
*
Ne penses tu pas qu'une embauche s'impose ?   *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
---------------
...Et voila, c'est fait


----------



## barbarella (18 Décembre 2001)

HO HO...

Y faudrait peut-être discuter contrat, c'est pas parce que  je suis affaiblie par l'arrêt du tabac, qu'i faudrait profiter de la situation.

J'appelle mon avocat, et on en reparle     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon pour en revenir au sujet qui nous préoccupait initialement comment ça va ?

[17 décembre 2001 : message édité par barbarella]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Pierrot:
*
Ho p..... ce Thebig quand même, quel Mec, quel force, quel courage
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
----------------
Mais c'est tout moi ça !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Si on ajoute : quelle intelligence, quelle forme, quelle ardeur, quelle beauté sublime, c'est encore plus moi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps pour Rico : inutile d'ajouter : "quel vieux con" ça casserait l'ambiance !!!
C'est tellement bon de rêver...

Pierrot ! Sympa d'avoir pensé à nous lofter, Barbarella et moi, mais 1°, je ne sais pas ce que Barbarella ficherait avec un vieux baba défraîchi et 2° elle comme moi, on ne doit probablement plus être très libres ... alors, range tes idées saugrenues et penche toi plutôt sur mes nouveaux modèles de housses  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Amitiés,
thebig


----------



## Pierrot (18 Décembre 2001)

Bon alors comment vont les ouailles en instance de dénicotinisation, en cette belle matinée ? (ici sur la côte il fait très beau).
Barbarella, toujours d'attaque ?
fablue, le patch ça marche ? 
Arsene, Pas de nouvelle bonne nouvelle...
Thebig, J'ai hâte de savoir comment c'est passée ta soirée sans clope.
Amok, j'espère que notre chère Amok a résisté...

Enfin donnez de vos nouvelles quoi !


----------



## barbarella (18 Décembre 2001)

Présente    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




toujours d'attaque, après c'est vrai des moments difficiles, aujourd'hui tout va bien et un peu de soleil serait le bienvenu.

J'ai le droit de revenir en troisième semaine (demain mercredi 19/12/2001) je crois que je vais me faire un petit cadeau, j'y réfléchi.

Merci Pierrot de t'inquiéter de nous, c'est vrai que ça réconforte.

Courage THEBIG, AMOK, FABLUE, ARSENE LUPIN......


LA FORCE EST AVEC NOUS









[18 décembre 2001 : message édité par barbarella]


----------



## JackSim (18 Décembre 2001)

Amen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




S'il reste un seul fumeur sur ces forums après ce sujet (à part Bengilli qui est définitivement perdu et irrécupérable) je mange ma souris.


----------



## Pierrot (18 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*
Je souhaiterais mettre une amélioration de son état, sur le compte d'autre chose que mon arrêt du tabac. Mais j'ai du mal à croire à une réelle coïncidence. Je suis profondément convaincue, que c'est mes cigarettes qui la faisait tousser parfois des nuits entières. Ce que j'éprouve aujourd'hui, c'est de la honte, comment ais-je pu être assez égoïste, pour mettre de telle façon en jeu la santé de ma petite.

Il y a de quoi réfléchir.

Je te promets mon bébé, mon amour, de ne plus t'exposer ainsi, car ta force est avec moi.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bonjour Barbarella,

Finalement je souhaiterais presque que ce soit ça. Pour ta fille tout va s'améliorer très vite. Ce sentiment va t'aider à ne pas replonger. Mais c'est vrai qu'en y pensant ça fait froid dans le dos.

Cela dit j'ai presque envie de te dire de ne pas trop culpabiliser. J'avais il y a quelques temps écrit sur ce forum, que les fabricants de Tabac font vraiment tout ce qu'il faut pour rendre les fumeurs encore plus accro, en ajoutant divers substances. Cela paraît incroyable mais c'est la stricte vérité, alors...


----------



## Pierrot (18 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
*Amen   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




S'il reste un seul fumeur sur ces forums après ce sujet (à part Bengilli qui est définitivement perdu et irrécupérable) je mange ma souris.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pauvre bête!

C'est trop injuste, elle ne t'a rien fait, je suis sûr qu'elle ne fumait même pas.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon enfin si tu dois la manger... J'espère simplement que c'est une souris Microsoft.


----------



## jfr (18 Décembre 2001)

C'est vrai, Barbarella, les enfants sont les premiers à souffrir du tabagisme passif, et s'ils ont des prédispositions aux allergies ou à certaines maladies respiratoires, ça ne peut que les aggraver. Les toubibs te le confirmeront.
Tu as vraiment fait le bon choix en arrêtant, tu vois...


----------



## Gargamel (18 Décembre 2001)

vous n'avez qu'à fumer des schtroumpfs!!! voilà, non mais   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et pis arrêtez la cigarette, cela nuit à la reproduction des schtroumpfs!


----------



## kodex (19 Décembre 2001)

Présent...

Pas trop la forme today mais ça va revenir vite (la forme).

Culpabilise pas trop, Barbarella... C'est pas bon pour le moral.
Pour ta fille, j'espère que vous n'avez pas non-plus de bêtes à poils ou à plumes, ça asticote aussi les poumons ces bestioles tant aimées...
J'en sais quelque chose... Depuis la mort de mon gros chat, plus de bronchite, plus d'asme... Et pourtant, je ne l'ai jamais abandonné, j'ai supporté ses poils et mes tracas pendant 17 ans !
Il reste cette foutue C mais bientôt je pourrai gravir les Alpes en riant.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+
faBlue (qui tient à sa souris même s'il ne l'utilise plus   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 )


----------



## Vieux Mac-User (19 Décembre 2001)

J'ai arrêté il y a 15 ans parce que le plastique de mon mac jaunissait. Aujourd'hui j'en ai toujours envie et comme les plastiques sont de meilleure qualité


----------



## barbarella (19 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Vieux Mac-User:
*J'ai arrêté il y a 15 ans parce que le plastique de mon mac jaunissait. Aujourd'hui j'en ai toujours envie et comme les plastiques sont de meilleure qualité*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Alors quoi ? tu as repris ?


----------



## Le Gognol (19 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par fablue:
*Pour ta fille, j'espère que vous n'avez pas non-plus de bêtes à poils ou à plumes, ça asticote aussi les poumons ces bestioles tant aimées...
J'en sais quelque chose... Depuis la mort de mon gros chat, plus de bronchite, plus d'asme...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Le pire étant ceux qui fument leur chat, bonjour la pollution...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










'+


----------



## barbarella (19 Décembre 2001)

Bonjour à tous,

Tout à l'heure en allant chercher ma fille  l'école, j'ai eu une révélation.
Dans la salle où sont réunis les enfants qui rentrent déjeuner à la maison, un certain nombre toussait pour certains de manière inquiètante. 
A ce moment j'ai réalisé que ma petite ne toussait pas, et depuis combien de temps ? Depuis environ quinze jours.
Pourtant, elle est régulièrement suivie pour un soit-disant asthme, ventoline, bécotide et j'en passe, en cas de crise. Nous avons passé une journée entière dans un centre de l'asthme, où elle a subit, des tas d'examens, prises de sang, radio de l'estomac (pour détecter un éventuel reflux qui aurait pu être une cause de sa toux), test d'allergie (20 minutes sans avoir le droit de bouger), test de la sueur (ni contraignant, ni douleureux), enfin ça a commencé à 7  h 30, pour terminer à 18 heures. Quelle journée pour elle !!!
Au mois de janvier elle doit faire un autre examen (exploration fonctionnelle des voies respiratoires), puis 8 jours après RV avec un pneumologue.

Je souhaiterais mettre une amélioration de son état, sur le compte d'autre chose que mon arrêt du tabac. Mais j'ai du mal à croire à une réelle coïncidence. Je suis profondément convaincue, que c'est mes cigarettes qui la faisait tousser parfois des nuits entières. Ce que j'éprouve aujourd'hui, c'est de la honte, comment ais-je pu être assez égoïste, pour mettre de telle façon en jeu la santé de ma petite.

Il y a de quoi réfléchir.

Je te promets mon bébé, mon amour, de ne plus t'exposer ainsi, car ta force est avec moi.


----------



## Pierrot (19 Décembre 2001)

Pas de nouvelle de Thebig ?

Le patch était trop fort ou alors il n'a pas supporté le manque de tabac et il est trop honteux.

Reviens Thebig, c'est pas grave.


----------



## Pierrot (19 Décembre 2001)

Alors c'est vrai Barbarella, tu attaques ta troisième semaine ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Décembre 2001)

Salut Pierrot !
Toujours bon pied bon oeil et le reste... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Merci de t'en préoccuper ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Toujours pas repris, et toujours pas patché... je tiens le coup avec des hauts et des bas (plus de bas que de hauts)...
J'espère que tout va bien aussi pour Barbarella et les autres au moment ou j'écris ce post...!
Amitiés,
thebig


----------



## Pierrot (19 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
Toujours pas repris, et toujours pas patché... je tiens le coup avec des hauts et des bas (plus de bas que de hauts)...
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Là tu m'en bouches un coin, sans patch, waowww!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon courage, tiens bon,
Pierrot


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Pierrot:
*

Là tu m'en bouches un coin
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
---------------------------
Merci Pierrot, mais la prochaine fois choisis une autre expression... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Elle me fait penser à un coin des lèvres bouché par une cloppe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je sais, je suis obnubilé mais ça va passer !
Merci pour ton aide précieuse !!!
thebig


----------



## Pierrot (19 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
---------------------------
Merci Pierrot, mais la prochaine fois choisis une autre expression...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Elle me fait penser à un coin des lèvres bouché par une cloppe   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je sais, je suis obnubilé mais ça va passer !
Merci pour ton aide précieuse !!!
thebig*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

OUF!
Pendant un moment j'ai eu peur que tu parles d'autre chose mais heureusement on a pas les mêmes obnubilations.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Pierrot:
*
on a pas les mêmes obnubilations.     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
----------------------
...Tout compte fait, en y réfléchissant (hum hum !!!) je préfère tes obnubilations  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Décembre 2001)

...une petite question aux ex-fumeurs : il paraît que l'arrêt total de la cigarette provoque une augmentation sensible de la libido (vous voyez comme je suis correct !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) dans les semaines qui suivent ...
Moi, depuis une grosse semaine, je suis passé de 13 X par jour à 15 x ... ma question : n'est-ce pas dangereux pour la santé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









note pour Mmethebig (au cas ou) : ...si on ne peut même plus plaisanter...!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Décembre 2001)

Ouah ! C'est la première fois que je lis ce forum, et cette solidarité entre fumeurs, non fumeurs et ex fumeurs m'en bouche un... m'émerveille ! Vous allez faire exploser les serveurs de MacG, et vous aurez raison !

Moi, je ne suis pas fumeur... J'ai eu la chance de vouloir faire autrement que mes copains du lycée, et donc de ne pas fumer ! C'était ma façon d'affirmer mon originalité... c'est presque un comble !

Par contre, mon Amie, elle, fume, et tente désespérément d'arrêter. La première fois c'était un Septembre, et ça a duré un petit mois. Difficile pour moi, non-fumeur, de jouer les gendarmes... je ne sais pas ce qu'est la "cigarette-d'après-le-déjeuner". Par contre, avec les fêtes de Noël, elle souhaite remettre cette bonne décision sur le tapis. Bien entendu je l'y encourage. Peut-être que la meilleure façon de l'aider serait de lui faire un enfant ? ;-)

Bien qu'elle ne soit pas souvent connectée au web, je lui ai envoyée votre témoignage à tous. C'est boulversant, sincère, profondément humain, solidaire... Bref, magnifique. Merci à vous pour ces messages, et bon courage à Barbarella, TheBig et les autres.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Endeavour:
* Peut-être que la meilleure façon de l'aider serait de lui faire un enfant ? ;-)
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
------------------------
Salut Endeavour et merci pour ton post !
C'est vrai que ton idée n'est pas mauvaise ... au moins, pendant que tu lui fera un enfant, ton amie s'abstiendra de fumer (j'espère pour toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) - si tu es résistant, ça fera toujours quelques heures de gagnées... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais je plaisante, bien entendu ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et j'espère que tu ne m'en tiendra pas rigueur !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est vrai que l'échange sur ce forum m'aide beaucoup et que sans l'idée de Barbarella à l'origine, je n'aurais jamais envisagé d'arrêter de fumer immédiatement ...
Des réactions comme la tienne sont également très positives et démontrent que nous, brebis galeuses, commençons à rentrer dans le droit chemin !
Dommage que ton amie ne puisse nous joindre directement sur ce forum, nous ferions également l'impossible pour l'aider...
Envoie lui régulièrement copie de nos échanges, peut être nous suivra t'elle ???
Encore merci pour tes encouragements...
Toutes mes amitiés,
thebig


----------



## jfr (20 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Endeavour:
* Peut-être que la meilleure façon de l'aider serait de lui faire un enfant ? ;-)
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tout de suite les grands moyens!!!
fais-lui lire d'abord le forum, tu verras après!...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jfr:
*
tout de suite les grands moyens!!!
fais-lui lire d'abord le forum, tu verras après!...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
----------------
Salut jfr !
Rien n'empêche de faire les deux en même temps !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Faut juste faire attention aux doubles posts  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Amitiés,
thebig


----------



## Pierrot (20 Décembre 2001)

Pas faire comme les autres, quelle chance tu as eu !

Et surtout ne pas jouer les gendarmes, c'est horripilant pour celui qui essaye de s'arrêter.

Ton ami serait la bienvenue.
Sincèrement, je serais content de l'inclure dans ma liste de "sponsorisés".


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Décembre 2001)

Quelle réactivité ! Ce n'est plus du forum, c'est du chat !

Pas de problème, TheBig', pour ta petite vanne, qui m'a au contraire fait bien rire ! Et merci à tous pour vos encouragements. Il ne me reste plus qu'à prendre mon Amie par la main et lui montrer qu'Internet n'est pas cette technologie froide qui isole les individus. Peut-être même que vos messages la pousseront à participer à ce forum, parce qu'il donne vraiment envie d'arrêter de fumer !

Pour faire part un peu de mon attitude face à la cigarette, je ne cherche jamais, sauf lorsqu'elle me le demande, à jouer au gendarme. Je pense au contraire que le fait d'arrêter doit venir d'elle-même, et que la reprendre constamment la pousse à fumer davantage : fumer est une façon d'affirmer sa liberté et son identité, et je ne veux en aucun cas la priver de cette liberté. A elle, je pense, de la trouver dans autre chose et de s'identifier par rapport à un autre objet. C'est là où se situe, pour moi, le choc psychologique.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Endeavour:
*A elle, je pense, de la trouver dans autre chose et de s'identifier par rapport à un autre objet.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
----------------
On ne pouvait pas mieux résumer le problème ! C'est exactement le phénomène de substitution qui est souvent abordé dans des revues médicales spécialisées...et c'est ce à quoi je m'attelle à présent avec plus ou moins de succès (une stratégie et un but ...!!!)
Mais, quand même, c'est dur


----------



## Pierrot (20 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Endeavour:
*Quelle réactivité ! Ce n'est plus du forum, c'est du chat !

Pour faire part un peu de mon attitude face à la cigarette, je ne cherche jamais, sauf lorsqu'elle me le demande, à jouer au gendarme. Je pense au contraire que le fait d'arrêter doit venir d'elle-même, et que la reprendre constamment la pousse à fumer davantage : fumer est une façon d'affirmer sa liberté et son identité,*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oui d'ailleurs on va le renommer : chatrum.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voila le maître mot, s'identifier.
Combien de jeunes s'obligent à fumer simplement pour faire "grand comme le copain" et je dis bien s'obligent, parce que je ne sais pas pour vous mais quand j'ai commencé à fumer, pour moi, c'était le cas.

Quand à la substitution Thebig, je pense que le mieux c'est le sport. En tout cas de changer un peu la façon d'aborder les choses, la vie. Le sport implique ça.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Décembre 2001)

...Et une journée de plus ...sans !
Grâce à vous ... Merci !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je crois que "La Force" est réellement avec nous !
Bonne journée fraîche, pure et limpide à toutes et tous...
Amitiés,
thebig


----------



## Einbert (20 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
Rien n'empêche de faire les deux en même temps !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Faut juste faire attention aux doubles posts   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Moi je dirais plutôt qu'il faudrait éviter de recevoir des postes du style asdéghéwaoighwioaeéhioahoqizptozéckxncmynvbaàdfbhoiè vhoirèhv iohafndjkbnad fgeqhrpuoig h 3uprhqpuriegh puoiqherghopo gfq phrgepi hgp aisdpoweiwpqoei w peuohqepwohhhhg pquorghqpu wer posahifsad ék hge ... etc.    Enfin, vous voyez quoi...

Je suis à chaque fois plus optimiste quand je viens lire les différentes évolutions des ex-fumeurs...
Moi je ne vous dit qu'une chose :
_thebig est un big_ (là je sens que tu vas dire un truc du style : je sais, je sais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... et _barbarella n'est plus très loin de Jane Fonda_ (et oui, j'aurai appris qqch...quoique les Barbapapas sont toujours et encore mes préférés  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) ... et bien sûr je n'oublie pas tous les autres ? Et Amok, il en est où ?? Serait-il devenu un "Amokläufer" ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne journée à tous

*Le tabac c'est tabou, en en viendra tous à bout*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Einbert:
*
Le tabac c'est tabou, on en viendra tous à bout
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-----------------------
Ca c'est du slogan, Einbert !!!
Tu nous autorises à l'utiliser pour notre petite association ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Merci pour tes encouragements ...
Amitiés,
thebig
ps : ..."thebig est un big" ...je sais, je sais...on me le dit tous les jours, surtout à la piscine !!!


----------



## Pierrot (20 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*...Et une journée de plus ...sans !
Grâce à vous ... Merci !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Je crois que "La Force" est réellement avec nous !
Bonne journée fraîche, pure et limpide à toutes et tous...
Amitiés,
thebig*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Une jour de plus, bravo Thebig !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je confirme c'est une journée fraîche.

Il fait un froid de canard ici. Ciel bleu d'azur mais froid polaire (pour une personne du sud de la France pas du sud de la Belgique).


----------



## Pierrot (20 Décembre 2001)

Pas de nouvelle des autres illustres ex-fumeurs et fumeuses ?
Ils sont tous recroquevillés dans un coin, ou alors ils se préparent un long (35h obligent) week-end de défense anti-tabac.


----------



## Einbert (20 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
Tu nous autorises à l'utiliser pour notre petite association ???*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bien sûr...à condition que les Rois Mages sont d'accord...Moi je tiens le pari que les 3 frères sont d'accord  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
..."thebig est un big" ...je sais, je sais...on me le dit tous les jours, surtout à la piscine !!!
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Euhhh, je vois pas de quoi tu veux parler ?? Que tu as une grande gueule ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est pas toi qui avait peur de prendre du poids en arrêtant la clope ?? Ben, je sais pas moi, fais du sport...apparemment tu as l'air de bien aimer la piscine....et surtout les après-piscine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





++ et bonne continuation

P.S: J'espère que personne d'entre vous n'allumera son sapin de Noël, car en manque de fumée, hein ??


----------



## barbarella (21 Décembre 2001)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens juste d'emerger d'un juste et reposant sommeil, lâche la grippe cette année, je n'ai cependant pas résisté à l'envie de vous lire. 
Pour commencer par moi, eh oui j'ai entamé ma troisième semaine, sans mérite, vu mon état déplorable. 
Je vois qu'il y a eu du nouveau, excuse moi j'ai lu en diagonale, et je n'ai pas retenu ton nom; mais ton idée de faire un enfant est excellente, c'est d'ailleurs la plus belle chose que l'on puisse faire dans une vie, mais ce ne doit pas être un substitut à la cigarette, un enfant ça se fait avec amour, et avec le désir de multiplier cet amour.
Voila j'ai tapé trois lignes je suis épuisée je vais me reposer, demain ça ira mieux.

Et encore courage à tous.

LA FORCE ET AVEC NOUS


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Décembre 2001)

Salut Barbarella !
J'espère que tu te remettras vite ...!!!
Bon courage !
thebig


----------



## Pierrot (21 Décembre 2001)

C'est la période en ce moment, le tout c'est d'être d'attaque pendant les fêtes. Soigne toi bien Barbarella et encore félicitation pour ta troisième semaine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dis au fait Thebig ça va, pas trop de manque ?
Comme dit Einbert, fais attention, ça ne se fume pas le sapin.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Pierrot:
*
Dis au fait Thebig ça va, pas trop de manque ?
Comme dit Einbert, fais attention, ça ne se fume pas le sapin.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-------------------
...ça va, ça va !!! Merci Pierrot ! je suis en train de sucer ... ... un excellent bâton de réglisse pour avoir quelque chose en bouche ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Par contre, pas de problèmes pour le sapin, c'est sur le saumon...fumé... que je vais me jeter pour le réveillon !
ps : inutile de faire des plaisanteries sallaces sur la première partie de mon post - merci d'avance - thebigexsmoker


----------



## gribouille (21 Décembre 2001)

_moi, j'aime bien les pétards ..._


----------



## Pierrot (21 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
-------------------
ps : inutile de faire des plaisanteries sallaces sur la première partie de mon post - merci d'avance - thebigexsmoker*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oui d'accord au sujet des plaisanteries salaces.
Mais ceci dit le bâton de réglisse c'est pas bon pour la piscine.


----------



## gribouille (21 Décembre 2001)

_... dans les papillottes, les pétards, bien évidement   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ceux qui vous font faire de la mousse au chocolat par le bas, si vous les bouffez par le haut avec le chocolat et la blague avec  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (encore mieux si c'est fourré à la pâte d'amandes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Décembre 2001)

J'en étais certain !!!! "Gribouille is back...!!!"
Remontez vos fonds de culottes, ajustez vos cols roulés (à propos, je m'en roulerais bien une  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), et affûtez vos répliques ... ça va ch.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Va falloir monter au créneau pour éviter la déstabilisation !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Pierrot:
*
Mais ceci dit le bâton de réglisse c'est pas bon pour la piscine.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
--------------------
... je le cache dans mon slip ...quand j'ai encore de la place  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









(mes excuses... ...)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Décembre 2001)

Pas de problème pour mon nom Barbarella...

Je te rassure, je ne pense pas une seconde que faire un enfant est LE patch pour arrêter de fumer. Et je ne me "servirai" jamais d'une chose aussi sérieuse (faire un enfant) pour une chose aussi futile (la cigarette). Désolé pour tous les fumeurs de ce forum, mais il faut bien avouer que la cigarette est une chose assez futile, comme beaucoup d'artifices que l'on arbore face au Monde d'ailleurs.

Donc rassure toi, Barbarella, et dors en paix, notre enfant sera fait avec Amour ! Prompt rétablissement...

Quant à toi, TheBig (film excellent ceci dit en passant), tu as raison de sucer et de machouiller : le réflexe d'avoir quelque chose à la bouche ne peut être effacer dans la seconde (c'est aussi ça la cigarette... certains y voit la satisfaction d'une libido orale). Bravo pour tes efforts et ton courage.

Bon courage aux autres lecteurs... "LA FORCE EST AVEC VOUS" !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Endeavour:
*
(c'est aussi ça la cigarette... certains y voit la satisfaction d'une libido orale)
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-------------------
...d'où l'expression : "fumer comme un pompier"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Merci pour tes encouragements, Endeavour 




Amitiés,
thebig


----------



## barbarella (21 Décembre 2001)

j'émerge une seconde fois, c'est vrai ça joue sur la libido, faut faire attention à la croissance démographique sinon OGM oblige   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'prend ma camomille (pourvu que devienne pas accro)
et je r'vais me coucher





[20 décembre 2001 : message édité par barbarella]


----------



## gribouille (21 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
...d'où l'expression : "fumer comme un pompier"   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_"comme, .... comme"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on peut aussi fumer UN pompier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 suffit d'avoir un bon taux en dépréssurisation au niveau de la pompe_


----------



## Amok (21 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*d'où l'expression : "fumer comme un pompier"*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Alors là.......


----------



## Pierrot (21 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
...d'où l'expression : "fumer comme un pompier"*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Faut oser Thebig,

La contrepèterie est vite là (désolé) : "pomper comme un fumier"


----------



## woulf (22 Décembre 2001)

arrêtez ! si vous continuez, j'aurai presque envie de m'arrêter de fumer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai arrêté pendant 9 mois, comme ça, à sec et j'ai repris connement, c'était il y a ..3 ou 4 ans...

Mais quand j'aurais relu toutes vos pages, je pense que je risque de réessayer.


----------



## barbarella (22 Décembre 2001)

Pierrot prend vite de l'aspirine, un petit nouveau qui veux s'incrire sur ta liste.

Vas-y WOULF, on est là port t'aider.

LA FORCE EST AVEC NOUS


----------



## jfr (22 Décembre 2001)

woulf, t'es obligé, tu peux plus t'échapper!
T'es forcé de tenter le coup!

C'est un piège à fumeurs ici, tu savais pas? barbarella sert d'appât, thebig détourne l'attention, et Pierrot harponne!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





T'es coincé, woulf!


----------



## Pierrot (22 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*Pierrot prend vite de l'aspirine, un petit nouveau qui veux s'incrire sur ta liste.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Voila, voila, toujours prêt !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un petit mot de Woulf quand il se sent cuit, et hop dans la liste.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







C'est un peu ça Jfr, mais chutttttt


----------



## aricosec (22 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
_, c'est vrai ça joue sur la libido, faut faire attention à la croissance démographique sinon _<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est tout a fait vrai,voila le cerveau de ceux qui arrêtent de fumer


----------



## Pierrot (22 Décembre 2001)

C'est donc ça mes mots de tête alors !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Merci Rico.


----------



## jfr (24 Décembre 2001)

pas de nouvelles de nos amis ex-fumeurs depuis 2 jours? C'est parce que c'est Noël (bientôt)?
La force est toujours avec vous, j'espère...


----------



## aricosec (24 Décembre 2001)

_mollement allongé sur une soie de lit
il me plait a songer aux ravissantes blondes
caressées de mes doigts engourdis
difusant quelques volutes rondes

je trouvais en ces rêves envoutants
des envies de modifier le monde
et mes idées a ces songes mélant
un miracle en une seconde

mais il me faut pourtant avouer
que mes poumons se sont epanouis
dés l'instant ou je me suis arrété
et que mon reve s'est evanoui_

poil au reve d'anarchiste !


----------



## Bernard53 (25 Décembre 2001)

J'espère que nos ex-fumeuses et ex-fumeurs auront bien passé ce réveillon et qu'ils passeront bien cette journée qui risque d'être un tantinet plus difficile que les autres. Mais courage gardez le moral et Joyeux Noël.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Décembre 2001)

Joyeux Noël à Toutes et Tous !!!
J'espère que le réveillon s'est bien passé et que la tentation d'en griller une n'a pas été trop forte !
Perso, ça a été l'enfer ... mais j'ai tenu le coup en me disant : "ça me fera peut-être quelques Noëls de plus pour profiter de la vie !"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...toujours ça de gagné...
...et puis, je ne voulais pas vous décevoir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Je vous embrasse !
Amitiés de Noël...
thebig


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2001)

UN BRAVO A TOUS ET TENEZ BON LE CAP ! 

Moi aussi, j'ai envie d'arrêter et de me joindre à votre confrérie d'ex-fumeur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais j'n'est pas encore fixé de date   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ah la la ca va être difficil, bien que j'n'en soit pas à ma 1ère tentative...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




JE VOUS SOUHAITE UN JOYEUX NOEL  SANS FUMEE !

Bien avec vous et à bientôt !

Oupsy


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Oups:
*
Mais j'n'est pas encore fixé de date 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-------------------
Salut Oups et joyeux Noël !!!
Pourquoi pas le 1er janvier, jour par excellence des bonnes résolutions ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Demande à Barbarella, c'est dur, très dur ... mais pas trop  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Amitiés,
thebig


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2001)

Hello thebig !

Le 1er janvier 2002 j'y ai pensé, MAIS j'suis pas toute seule et je ne veux pas tenter encore une fois l'arrêt sans ma tendre moitié, c'est trop difficile   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  déjà qu'on a diminué et des fois ca craind aïe aïl quelques étincelles par ci par la   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bah j'crois que j'vais quand même tenter l'arrêt toute seule. J'y pense depuis un moment et encore + depuis l'APPEL A TEMOIGNAGE de Barbarella, que je suis depuis le début.

QUE LA FORCE SOIT AVEC VOUS TOUS !

ET HEUREUSES FETES !

Amitiés
-------------------------

Oupsy qui à besoin de courage.


----------



## barbarella (26 Décembre 2001)

Bravo Thebig, tu dois être super content, moi non plus j'ai pas craqué et je suis très, très fière de moi.
La prochaine année s'annonce bien parce que :

LA FORCE EST AVEC NOUS






JOYEUX NOEL A TOUS

[25 décembre 2001 : message édité par barbarella]


----------



## Pierrot (26 Décembre 2001)

Salut tout le monde.
Là je dois dire que je suis un sponsor heureux.

Babarella, Thebig qui ont tenu bon, malgré le réveillon de Noël. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et peut-être Oups qui viendrait nous rejoindre... 

Quand tu veux Oupsy, on a de la place dans la signature, demande à Barbarella et Thebig, c'est un endroit douillet, pas de tout repos mais confortable.


----------



## Amiral 29 (27 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
*Mais c'est une hécatombe (enfin, plutôt le contraire) !

Franchement je trouve génial que les forums puissent aussi servir à ça.

Tenez bon, tous ! Et il reste encore quelques jours avant le 1er janvier pour convaincre encore quelques autres...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Du moment qu'on peut boire encore 1 petit coup...Tout est bien ds le meileur des mondes!
Nous n'interdisons pas çà surtout!

Kenavo et bloavez mad


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Décembre 2001)

C'est décidé!! j'arrete (de nouveau) de cloper le 1 Janvier. En esperant cette fois-ci tenir le coup plus longtemps, indefiniment si possible, toute l'eternité!! comme disait W.Allen "l'eternité c'est très long surtout vers la fin".
Je compte sur vos soutiens les gars et gonzes...


----------



## JackSim (27 Décembre 2001)

Mais c'est une hécatombe (enfin, plutôt le contraire) !

Franchement je trouve génial que les forums puissent aussi servir à ça.

Tenez bon, tous ! Et il reste encore quelques jours avant le 1er janvier pour convaincre encore quelques autres...


----------



## jfr (27 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Oups:
*

Moi aussi, j'ai envie d'arrêter et de me joindre à votre confrérie d'ex-fumeur   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais j'n'est pas encore fixé de date*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

La date, tu viens de la fixer toi-même, oupsy! A partir du moment où tu commences à y penser, tu peux le faire! Et le plus tôt est toujours le mieux.
Joyeuses fêtes à tous les ex, et les futurs ex!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Décembre 2001)

voir ici

[27 décembre 2001 : message édité par thebiglebowsky]


----------



## Pierrot (27 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*voir ici

[27 décembre 2001 : message édité par thebiglebowsky]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ca ne marche pas Thebig !

Mais je me suis connecté, pas mal.


----------



## Pierrot (27 Décembre 2001)

harrrggg, Rectification, ne marchait pas.


----------



## Pierrot (27 Décembre 2001)

Au fait, tu tiens toujours Thebig.
Tes collègues te supportent ?









[27 décembre 2001 : message édité par Pierrot]


----------



## gribouille (27 Décembre 2001)

_Eh ben moi j'ai décidé de reprendre, NA.  (encore 1/2 heure et on me donne ma morphine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Pierrot (27 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gribouille:
*Eh ben moi j'ai décidé de reprendre, NA.  (encore 1/2 heure et on me donne ma morphine   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Morphine ???


----------



## gribouille (27 Décembre 2001)

_nan la cigarette..._


----------



## gribouille (27 Décembre 2001)

_... tu sais pas ce que c'est que la morphine ?_


----------



## Pierrot (27 Décembre 2001)

C'est vrai, tu avais arrêté et tu *reprends*...


----------



## gribouille (27 Décembre 2001)

_bah oui, médocs tout le temps, cloué sur des roulettes pour qqtemps, morphine contre la douleur, perte de qqun.... moi je reprends la clope... deux pâquets par jour... ça fait du bien ... ouf  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Pierrot (27 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gribouille:
*bah oui, médocs tout le temps, cloué sur des roulettes pour qqtemps, morphine contre la douleur, perte de qqun.... moi je reprends la clope... deux pâquets par jour... ça fait du bien ... ouf   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu es toujours cloué sur des roulettes ?


----------



## barbarella (28 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gribouille:
*bah oui, médocs tout le temps, cloué sur des roulettes pour qqtemps, morphine contre la douleur, perte de qqun.... moi je reprends la clope... deux pâquets par jour... ça fait du bien ... ouf   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Si tu en tires une satisfaction vas-y, ce qui est important dans la vie c'est de se faire plaisir.
Tu dois passer un moment très difficile, alors pourquoi pas. En fait il n'y a rien de honteux ou de répréhensible à fumer chacun fait comme il veut. Il y a quelques décennies les hommes, les vrais, les femmes, les sex-symbols fumaient, aujourd'hui c'est plus à la mode, faut boire de l'eau, manger bio, faire du sport, se lever tôt, se coucher tard, ne pas fumer, pourquoi pas ne pas péter, et autres incongruités.
Ce qu'il faut c'est vivre chacun en accord avec soi-même, j'ai choisi d'arrêter d'autres aussi, nous ne sommes pas meilleurs que toi, c'est un choix différent, c'est tout.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Décembre 2001)

...Je rassure mon sponsor préféré : je tiens encore le coup, mais contrairement à ce que je pensais, cela devient de plus en plus dur !
Je n'oserais pas jurer que je passerai le cap de 2002 sans fléchir ... faudra probablement que je me décide à patcher un maximum !!!
Comme dit Barbarella, l'important est d'être en harmonie avec soi-même ...
Quant à Grib, si j'avais le quart de ses emmerdes, j'aurais repris depuis longtemps ... courage Grib ! (je sais, c'est facile à dire...)
Amitiés,
thebig


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Décembre 2001)

Salut Pierrot et encore merci pour tes encouragements ...
Ton post est arrivé à point  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - je traversais une petite période de doute et tes arguments m'ont remonté le moral  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'aurait été complètement idiot de craquer maintenant !
Franchement, si je réussis à tenir le coup, tu y seras pour beaucoup et tu auras droit à ma reconnaissance éternelle (qui durera plus longtemps parce que j'aurai gagné quelques années  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)
C'est complètement idiot, mais j'ai plus de soutien ici, sur le forum, que parmi mes proches qui doivent se dire : "il va nous emmerder pendant 15 jours et il reprendra quand même après ...!!!"
C'est réconfortant, les amis virtuels !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'espère que tout se passe bien également pour Barbarella ... et les autres squatters de ta signature !
Passe un excellent week-end et je serai au poste pour te souhaiter une magnifique année 2002 !
Mes amitiés, Pierrot
thebig


----------



## alèm (28 Décembre 2001)

_suit un post à caractère provocateur_


----------



## alèm (28 Décembre 2001)

_hihihi©_














[28 décembre 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*suit un post à caractère provocateur&#8230;



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-------------------------
...Juste avant Shabbat !!! C'est du propre


----------



## Gargamel (28 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
-------------------------
...Juste avant Shabbat !!! C'est du propre   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu l'as dit toi-même, _propre sur lui!_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gargamel:
*
tu l'as dit toi-même, propre sur lui!



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
------------------










C'est vrai qu'on ne le répétera jamais assez !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Amitiés,
thebig


----------



## Gargamel (28 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
------------------










C'est vrai qu'on ne le répétera jamais assez !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Amitiés,
thebig*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

dis papa, je peux le répéter encore?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gargamel:
*
dis papa, je peux le répéter encore?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-----------------
...C'est bien ! mon Fils ! Tout-à-fait digne de ton père  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...Mais trève de plaisanterie, à quelle heure tu rentres, boudiou, que je te présente tes 16 demi-frères  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fatherthebig


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Décembre 2001)

...Pardon, 17 depuis que j'ai arrêté de fumer ...


----------



## Gargamel (28 Décembre 2001)

fais gaffe, ils vont avoir peur, regarde ma photo pour comprendre   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










et ya pas des demi-soeurs??


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gargamel:
*fais gaffe, ils vont avoir peur, regarde ma photo pour comprendre&#8230;  *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
--------------------
Potferdek (juron belge) ... est-ce qu'il est encore temps de te renier ???


----------



## Gargamel (28 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
--------------------
Potferdek (juron belge) ... est-ce qu'il est encore temps de te renier ???   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ce ne sera jamais que la deuxième fois!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




la première, tu m'as abandonné au milieu d'une forêt suisse ou de drôles de petits animaux bleus m'ont jeté des cailloux car j'étais trop vilain mais heureusement une des marmottes échappées d'un des élevages d'Amok m'a élevée 

ah oui, j'oubliais, cette marmotte s'appelle *Gribouille*    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[28 décembre 2001 : message édité par Gargamel]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Décembre 2001)

Mon fils ! Je t'avais pourtant bien dit : "on ne fume pas le sapin de Noël avant le 31 décembre !!!"
...trucs bleus, marmottes, Gribouille ... c'est tout après ça ???


----------



## Gargamel (29 Décembre 2001)

_juste les cigarettes de tonton alèm et celles que tu planques dans la sacoche de ton iBook_


----------



## gribouille (29 Décembre 2001)

_pouic-pouic la marmotte_


----------



## Gargamel (29 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gribouille:
*pouic-pouic la marmotte



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ou @-pouic ou encore ri-ti-pouic


----------



## barbarella (29 Décembre 2001)

Bonjour à tous,

Comment ça va pour vous, moi je viens chercher un peu de réconfort, pourquoi est-ce de plus en plus dur ?
Aujourd'hui jai cru que j'allais divorcer, tuer mon voisin qui fait du sampling à longueur de journée, étrangler un mek qu'a failli me bousculer, tout lâcher, bon je me suis ressaisie ce soir, mais pourquoi est-ce de plus en plus dur ? Y a t-il un médecin pour expliquer, je craque, j'en peux plus, il pleut allez je vais boire un petit coup, et après j'arrête l'alcool


----------



## barbarella (29 Décembre 2001)

J'ai envie d'une clope, j'ai envie d'une clope
J'ai envie d'une clope, j'ai envie d'une clope
J'ai envie d'une clope, j'ai envie d'une clope
J'ai envie d'une clope, j'ai envie d'une clope
J'ai envie d'une clope, j'ai envie d'une clope
J'ai envie d'une clope, j'ai envie d'une clope
J'ai envie d'une clope, j'ai envie d'une clope
J'ai envie d'une clope, j'ai envie d'une clope
J'ai envie d'une clope, j'ai envie d'une clope
J'ai envie d'une clope, j'ai envie d'une clope
J'ai envie d'une clope, j'ai envie d'une clope
J'ai envie d'une clope, j'ai envie d'une clope
J'ai envie d'une clope, j'ai envie d'une clope
J'ai envie d'une clope, j'ai envie d'une clope
J'ai envie d'une clope, j'ai envie d'une clope
.......
ouf ça va mieux, ça va mieux quand on le dit ya rien de mal a ça


----------



## alèm (29 Décembre 2001)

en fait, fumer c'est un suicide à petit feu, non?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Décembre 2001)

Ce n'est pas La mer à bOire PEtite futée...
 un ConseiL, bOit une PEtite tisane et ça fait passer
Cette pulsion Languissante Où l'on se sent PEtit devant 
 ses désirs......













  et


----------



## barbarella (29 Décembre 2001)

Merci, d'avoir répondu si vite maintenant ça va mieux j'avais seulement honte de dire que j'avais envie de cette saloperie, maintenant que je l'ai dis ça va.
Et merde c'est vraiment une saloperie, un cancer, un mirage, quelle idée géniale j'ai eu de lancer ce débat,
au moins je peux dire comme c'est difficile, et dire à ceux qui comme moi essaient, continuez à vous battre, ne vous laissez pas avoir, moi ça va faire un mois dans quelques jours, quelle satisfaction, non je ne veux pas recommencer, je veux pas y laisser ma santé et celle de ma fille, je lutte et je lutterai parce que (aujourd'hui je suis égoiste) :

LA FORCE EST AVEC MOI 

ok AVEC NOUS 

Salut Thebig, Fablue, Amok... SOS PIERROT


----------



## alèm (29 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
* je veux pas y laisser ma santé et celle de ma fille*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est pas pour vos santés que tu as le plus à craindre, c'est pour vos vies plutôt!


----------



## Pierrot (29 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
Quant à Grib, si j'avais le quart de ses emmerdes, j'aurais repris depuis longtemps ... courage Grib ! (je sais, c'est facile à dire...)
Amitiés,
thebig*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je sais que ça ne t'apportera pas grand chose, sinon qu'un hypothétique et éphémère réconfort mais je tenais par ces quelques lignes à être solidaire... Courage Gribouille.


----------



## Pierrot (29 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*...Je rassure mon sponsor préféré : je tiens encore le coup, mais contrairement à ce que je pensais, cela devient de plus en plus dur !
Je n'oserais pas jurer que je passerai le cap de 2002 sans fléchir ... faudra probablement que je me décide à patcher un maximum !!!
Comme dit Barbarella, l'important est d'être en harmonie avec soi-même ...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Salut Thebig,

Je ne suis qu'à moitié rassuré... 
Mais pourtant, quelle belle manière de commencer l'année, même si tu dois te patcher.

Ne te laisse pas baiser (excuse-moi c'est le seul mot qui me vienne à l'esprit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) par ces gens, les fabricants de cigarettes, qui ont employés de gros moyens pour que tu en soit là.

Là, en te demandant si tu vas pouvoir tenir le coup. Ne doute pas, va chercher la force en toi, au plus profond, oui là où ça fait mal...

Si tu la fumes cette cloppe, que vas-tu retrouver comme plaisir ?

Le plaisir c'est eux qui l'auront, celui de prendre ton fric et ta santé.

Et toi tu seras triste, triste comme l'homme qui, sur le trottoir, se demande pourquoi il a encore trompé sa si jolie femme...

Tourne la page Thebig, montre leurs que tu ne peux pas douter de toi.

Sincères amitiés,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pierre.


----------



## aricosec (31 Décembre 2001)

il faut aussi dire que si les fumeurs(dont j'ai été a mon grand regret)savait la merde que c'est a respirer pour sa famille,ses amis,et les gens qu'ils cotoient,il ne se poseraient plus de question,il s'en apercevront d'ailleurs si ils tiennent le coup assez longtemps,on a envie de se foutre des baffes d'avoir fait suporter ça a son entourage,car il ne s'agit pas de soi,chacun est libre,mais faire ça aux autres c'est degueulasse

le plus dur c'est qu'on ne s'en aperçoie pas quand on fume


----------



## Pierrot (2 Janvier 2002)

Bonjour et bonne année à tous, je vous souhaite tout ce dont vous avez besoin... et encore plus.

J'ai lâchement lâcher mes ouailles, mais je me connecte rarement de la maison et comme j'ai honteusement "ponté" le 31 décembre...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je viens de lire que la petite barbarella (pourquoi petite dailleurs) a besoin de soutien... Tu as pu tenir le coup pendant le réveillon ?
Je ne sais pas pour toi, mais pour ce réveillon nous avons été entouré de fumeurs et plus de femmes que d'hommes. Des vrais pompiers.
Evidemment pour nous c'est plus facile, on a plus besoin de vaincre nos envies de clopes, mais simplement on essaye de ne plus suffoquer.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







C'est maintenant que ça devient pénible et insidieux, pour les nouveaux ex-fumeurs(e).
On a envie de se battre avec tout le monde... et si je peux me permettre, évacue ton énervement par des activités physiques. Il faut que tu te dépenses un maximum, c'est je pense, la meilleur des solutions.
C'est vraiment une lutte.
Comme je disait précédemment à Thebig, ils mettent tellement de produits pour que tout les fumeurs(es) deviennent accros...
Surtout ne pas céder.
C'est que nous on croit en toi. Tu es obligée de tenir le coup. Que deviendrait ce post sans toi, hein?      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et le Thebig il est où ?

Répondez-moi, quoi !!!      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[02 janvier 2002 : message édité par Pierrot]


----------



## barbarella (3 Janvier 2002)

Ouf... c'est passé, fini jusquà l'année prochaine, j'ai lu qu'ils y en a qui veulent arrêter de boire, que la force soit avec toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  faudrait faire un nouveau sujet, pour que les ex-buveurs puissent apporter leurs témoignages, et peut-être en entraîner d'autres. 
Ca va devenir un forum d'ascètes, 

Je souhaite à tous une bonne et heureuse année, sans clopes, sans alcool, sans femme etc.


----------



## iManu (3 Janvier 2002)

Désolé, je prends le train en marche - et j'ai pas le temps de lire les 12 pages de post ce soir.

Je suis - j'étais ? un gros fumeur (20 ans entre 1 et 2 paquet par jour).
Je suis en train d'arrêter, depuis 10 jours rien, aucune.
Et puis... j'en ai grillé une ce midi - putain c'est dur - mais je suis reparti re-gonflé, et ce soir ça va.

Mes expériences passées:
Le patch, très bien pour le manque physique, mais faut pas arrêter trop tôt. En plus j'ai l'impression de devenir bête au boulôt, de plus savoir penser...

La mésothérapie: ça m'a fait un mal de chien, alors j'avais encore plus envie de cloper en sortant de chez le toubib... Pas bon pour moi...

Actuellement: le zyban, ça marche pas mal, l'envie diminue réellement, même si elle ne disparait pas complètement (chez moi, parce que ma femme a arrêté complêt depuis 3 semaines). Gaffe aux effets secondaires. Chez moi c'est un peu l'insomnie... mais comme je suis normalement un dormeur de fond, c'est pas trop grave...
Je crois que le patch + Zyban (c'est possible) ça devrait le faire... En tout cas, moi dont je croyais le cas désespéré, j'y crois à nouveau...

De +, l'entourage est primordial. Au boulôt, à la maison, si ça fumme t'es mal... De ce côté là j'ai plutôt de la chance.
La piscine (le sport en général) ça aide...

C'est dur...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon courage à nous


----------



## Pierrot (3 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*
Je souhaite à tous une bonne et heureuse année, sans clopes, sans alcool, sans femme etc.:*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ha non, pas sans femme, impossible, non non non, hors de question !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Content de voir que tu n'as pas craqué.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je me demande comment ça s'est passé pour Thebig et les autres.


----------



## barbarella (5 Janvier 2002)

Bon pour les femmes c'est comme tu veux Pierrot, il faut vivre en harmonie avec soi-même.
Sinon j'ai l'impression que ça s'essouffle un peu, pas de nouveaux inscrits ? 
Pourtant ça vaut vraiment le coup.


----------



## Amiral 29 (5 Janvier 2002)

> Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
> [QB]Bon pour les femmes c'est comme tu veux Pierrot, il faut vivre en harmonie avec soi-même.
> 
> il faut vivre en harmonie surtout avec elle! crois la vieille expérience d'un Amiral qu'a connu plein de choses de la vie Allelluia!
> ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Janvier 2002)

j'ai lu la 1ère page, parcouru la 12ème, pas le temps de tout lire, mais un peu de temps qd meme pour témoigner et donc encourager Barbarella et les autres candidats :
- j'ai fumé pendant 30 ans en moyenne 1 paquet/j
- j'ai tjrs été convaincu qu'il faudrait bien que je m'arrête un jour
- j'ai tjrs pratiqué le(s) sports (haut niveau), mais il est faut de croire en l'incompatibilité du sport et du tabagisme et donc de compter sur l'un pour arrêter l'autre ; car de + c'est croire que se decider à pratiquer le sport serait une décision contre-tagagique : c'est faut. 
- erreur de vouloir entrainer quelqu'un dans son désir d'arreter car il est faut de croire que passer d'une dépendance à l'autre va te guérir
- devant ce genre de pb on est seul, désespérement et on ne peut compter que sur soi ; bien sûr les petits recettes perso, les patchs et autre nicorette ne sont pas à négliger (mais elles ne viennent qu'en compléments de ce qui reste fondamental : sa propre DETERMINATION qui ne peut être que définitive et sans appel).
- il faut éviter de se mettre en échec par une tentative d'arrêt précoce (mais comment le savoir a priori ?) ; il vaut mieux continuer de fumer 6 mois 1an ou 2 ans et consolider sa motiivation, plutôt que d'agir sur un coup de tête et faire une tentative vouée à l'échec. Il ne faut se décider QUE pour réussir.
- cela va faire 7 ans que j'ai arrété de fumer et cela m'a permis de prendre conscience qu'il s'agit d'une VRAIE toxicomanie, donc d'une vraie maladie et que sous cet angle je ne suis pas différents des toxicomanes que j'ai été amené à rencontrer. Je ne me souviens pas de ma dernière cigarette, je sais en tout cas que c'est la dernière à jamais ; mon fils Victor a aujourd'hui 3 ans et 8 mois ; mais j'ai pourtant le souvenir de ma 1ère cigarette (septembre 1966 avec Françoise G. sur un banc d'un jardin public...) ; je peux donc provisirement conclure de cette affaire que je suis tombé malade (d'amour ?) un beau jour de septembre 1966 et que mon fils m'a guéri quelque 30 ans plus tard...
Courage, c'est possible...


----------



## benjamin (5 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Richard Léon:
*- erreur de vouloir entrainer quelqu'un dans son désir d'arreter car il est faux de croire que passer d'une dépendance à l'autre va te guérir.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'avoue ne pas comprendre vers quelle dépendance j'ai pu l'amener - ou elle a pu m'amener - en l'aidant à arrêter de fumer.
À part une dépendance mutuelle qui, je pense, est loin d'être néfaste, je ne vois vraiment pas.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Janvier 2002)

c'est bien ce que je dis : la dépendance de toi...
notre difficulté à vivre tient de la contradiction insupportable entre la conviction d'être seul, désespérement, d'un côté, et d'autre part notre besoin de l'autre, d'aimer, d'être aimé...
je voulais dire qu'il est faut de croire qu'on peut se guérir d'une dépendance (le tabac) par une autre dépendance (l'amour, le sport...) parce que tout cela est illusoire et temporel (mais qu'est-ce que ça fait comme bien quand même) et que dans le fond on n'aime jamais que soi ; autant donc se dire que si on arrête de fumer, c'est pour soi, parce qu'on est plus fort que cette cochonnerie de tabac... On peut aussi garder dans un coin de sa tête qu'on s'est également arrété de fumer pour son entourage... l'autre pour qui on peut se convaincre qu'on s'est arrété de fumer peut ne faire que passer dans notre vie, nous donnant par-là une raison de reprendre ; alors que si on arrête pour soi-même, on est au moins sûr de se tenir compagnie jusqu'au dernier jour, jusqu'à la dernière heure ;-)
ceci étant dit, la vie est belle et rien ne vaut la vie et loin de moi toute philisophie individualiste et égoïste de la vie qui semble pourtant avoir tellement cour aujourd'hui. Non, plutôt une vision sans illusion (désabusée ?) de la nature humaine (c'est aussi mon boulot : je suis spy). Mais tout cela ne m'empêche pas de croire pour moi-même, pour ceux que j'aime (et pourquoi pas, allez, je me lance, pour l'humanité tout entière) en des valeurs essentielles telles que la générosité, l'amour, la fraternité...
fraternellement
Richard

ps : ce qui précède n'est pas une profession de foi sectaire ou oecuménique (ce qui revient un peu au même)


----------



## barbarella (6 Janvier 2002)

J'ai lu plusieurs fois ce que tu as écris RICHARD LEON.

Arrêter de fumer est un acte difficile, le faire, pour faire plaisir à quelqu'un en fait nous disculpe en cas de rechute, il ou elle m'a trahie, alors j'ai replongé. C'est un arrêt confortable qui laisse une issue de secours.

Le faire pour soi, par amour de soi, revient en cas de rechute à un suicide, et c'est vrai que la il faut être vraiment prêt. Il faut sans doute avoir franchie une grande étape et avoir le courage de se dire "je m'aime", et le faire savoir aux autres," je m'aime donc je me protège". Ce n'est pas toujours bien vu.

Alors nous es ex-fumeurs proclamons le haut proclamons le forts nous nous aimons.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Janvier 2002)

comme tu y vas Barbarella ! l'amour de soi c'est aussi s'accorder de faire des erreurs, de connaître des échecs ; donc rechuter est un échec dont il faut pouvoir tirer les enseignements y compris de la déprime consécutive.
je me joins à ta proclamation et j'ajoute que ceux qui n'ont pas encore arrêté de fumer (ou de boire ou de se piquer) s'aiment autant que nous nous aimons, nous ex-fumeurs, mais qu'ils ne le savent pas ou ne l'osent pas (comme si s'aimer revenait à priver d'un peu de notre amour les gens qui les entourent).
longue vie à ton enfant 
fraternellement


----------



## Kzimir (6 Janvier 2002)

Ben moi en fait, j'ai arrêté cet été, profitant d'un voyage en Pologne chez ma belle famille... 1 mois et demi sans même y penser, parce que pas de fumeur à côté de moi, pas de plans bars avec les potes, trucs cons comme ça... Mais du coup, c'est limite si je m'en suis rendu compte que j'avais arrêté (enfin, c'était voulu tout de même !)...
Le problème, ça a été quand je suis rentré chez moi, difficultés à retrouver du taf, conneries comme ça, et du coup, je me suis retrouvé à taxer en soirée, puis même à me payer un paquet en soirée parfois, quitte à jetter 10 clopes sur les 20 à la fin de la soirée, pour pas me tenter (si j'ai pas de paquet sur moi, c'est bon, j'irai pas taxer dans la rue)...

J'ajoute qu'une amie de ma mère, ancienne fumeuse, est atteinte d'un cancer du poumon. Ca donne à réfléchir quad on apprend la nouvelle, pas envie de suivre des chimios mwa...

En gros, bon courage à tout ceux qui essayent d'arrêter, je n'ai pas encore gagné totalement mais "LE TABAC, C'EST TABOUX, ON EN VIENDRA TOUS A BOUT !"

[25 janvier 2002 : message édité par Kzimir]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Janvier 2002)

Beau lapsus lingae dans mon post du 5/01 à 11h43 : je ne suis pourtant ni membre de la DGSE ou de la DST, ni dyslexique ; alors, qui s'agissait-il donc d'espionner ;-) ? en fait il faut lire psy et non pas spy.
dans celui de 18h51 :
(comme si s'aimer revenait à priver d'un peu de NOTRE amour les gens qui les entourent).
il faut lire : (comme si s'aimer revenait à priver d'un peu de LEUR amour les gens qui les entourent).


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (7 Janvier 2002)

Ca faisait une paille que j'étais pas passé vous voir, les ex-fumeurs!! Bravo à tous, Barbarella c'est cool, tu as entraîné plein de monde, chapeau!!

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*J'prend ma camomille (pourvu que devienne pas accro)
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Y a beaucoup moins de risque!!


----------



## barbarella (7 Janvier 2002)




----------



## CHAUCRIN (7 Janvier 2002)

Bonne et heureuse année à tous et à toutes!!!Une bonne santé,surtout....mais pas sans  femme(s).Je partage l'opinion de Pierrot et d'Amiral 29,dont on doit beaucoup parler aux escales!!!
Mais alors,Barbarella,qui es-tu?


----------



## barbarella (8 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par CHAUCRIN:
*Bonne et heureuse année à tous et à toutes!!!Une bonne santé,surtout....mais pas sans  femme(s).Je partage l'opinion de Pierrot et d'Amiral 29,dont on doit beaucoup parler aux escales!!!
Mais alors,Barbarella,qui es-tu?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Eh bien je suis une ex-fumeuse, maintenant je mange des cornichons, j'ai en effet remarqué que quand l'envie de fumer me prend, croquer un cornichon me la supprime.
J'ai des cornichons partout dans la maison, dans de petites coupelles, dès que le téléphone sonne il me faut un cornichon, une contrariété et craque, je croque, après mon café du matin et hop un cornichon. j'en suis à une quarantaine par jour, la nuit parfois je me lève (en cachette) et je mange un cornichon.
Je me demande si je suis intoxiquée   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Qu'en pensez-vous ?

[07 janvier 2002 : message édité par barbarella]


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (8 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*J'prend ma camomille (pourvu que devienne pas accro)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*j'en suis à une quarantaine par jour, la nuit parfois je me lève (en cachette) et je mange un cornichon.
Je me demande si je suis intoxiquée*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mon dieu!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Elle a réussi à arreter la clope, mais maintenant elle est accro à la Camomille et aux cornichons!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Nan, serieux, essaye de pas penser à _accro_ ou _intoxiquée_, c'est pas des bonnes pensées... Ces "substituts" sont moins (voir pas du tout en fait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) dangeureux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Courage à tous!! Peut-être que ce que va presenter Steve tout à l'heure va vous encourager sur cette voie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... Tient, d'ailleurs, Steve est-il fumeur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ??


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Janvier 2002)

Bonjour Pierrot,

je voulais simplement dire que le sportif (y compris dehaut niveau) peut composer avec son tabagisme ; mais je ne voulais certainement pas dire que ça n'a aucun effet néfaste ni que c'est recommandé ; d'ailleurs les vertus que tu accordes à la pratique sportive, on les accordes généralement au tabac, à l'alcool : baisse du stress, de l'angoisse, deshinibition, euphorisation...auxquels il arrive que les sportifs fassent appel avant la compétition !!!
mais je suis bien sûr complètement d'accord avec toi, c'est bien dans le groupe des sportifs que l'on trouve le moins de fumeurs ; mais de là à dire que c'est parce qu'on est sportif ou qu'on le devient qu'on va se guérir de sa prédisposition à l'usage des toxiques, c'est justement là le pas que je ne ferais pas et contre lequel je mettais en garde dans un post précédent. Je crois que les choses sont bcp plus compliquées que cela : s'il y avait des recettes pour arrêter de fumer ou de boire ou de se piquer, ça se saurait.
Pour parler de mon cas personnel : en terme d'années, je suis sportif plus que je n'ai été fumeur ; avec, et c'est là où je te rejoins, une pratique sportive plus soutenue depuis que j'ai arrêté de fumer.

Cordialement
Richard


----------



## Pierrot (8 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Richard Léon:
*
- j'ai tjrs pratiqué le(s) sports (haut niveau), mais il est faut de croire en l'incompatibilité du sport et du tabagisme et donc de compter sur l'un pour arrêter l'autre ; car de + c'est croire que se decider à pratiquer le sport serait une décision contre-tagagique : c'est faut. 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bonjour Richard,

Je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord avec toi, sur l'incompatibilité du sport et du tabagisme et non seulement ça, je dirais que c'est plutôt l'inverse.

C'est un fait, pour s'en convaincre il suffit de sortir en bande avec un club de Judo (par exemple  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) ou autre, pour se rendre compte du petit pourcentage de fumeurs, par rapport à une autre groupe non sportif, c'est  flagrant.

Bien sûr, la seule motivation ne peut évidemment pas être le sport. On est définitivement seul avec sa toxicomanie.

Mais par contre, le sport est d'un grand secours pour lutter contre le stresse, l'irascibilité du "manque", et surtout il permet de changer un peu le rythme et d'acquérir ainsi une bonne hygiène de vie, de se refaire une santé après toutes ces années de tabagisme.

Croyez-moi, l'activité physique permet d'appréhender la vie de la meilleur façon possible.

À 42 ans j'ai pu comparer, maintenant à 48 ans... j'en suis convaincu.


----------



## barbarella (8 Janvier 2002)

Il y a plein de gens qui parlent de sport, même de sport de haut niveau. C'est quoi ?


----------



## barbarella (10 Janvier 2002)

Je sors de l'hopital, où ma fille ce matin à subit une exploration fonctionnelle respiratoire. Résultat pas bon, le calibre de ses bronches est anormal c'est à dire trop petit. Pourtant depuis un mois elle ne toussait plus, hâtivement j'avais mis ça sur le compte de mon arrêt du tabac, grossière erreur, ça n'a rien à voir. Comme elle ne toussait plus j'avais arrêter son traitement, pourquoi lui faire prendre des médicaments si ce n'est pas nécessaire.

Et là je suis dans une colère noire, pourquoi ais-je réagis ainsi ? Eh bien parce qu'on serine à longueur de journée que le tabac est mauvais pour la santé, du fumeur d'une part et pour celle de son entourage. Le message est passé de telle façon que l'on fait supporter aux fumeurs (brebis galeuses) tous les maux affectant les voies respiratoires, les toux diverses et variées. 

"Arrêtez de fumer ça ira mieux", sans parfois aller plus loin. 

Je suis en colère car j'ai réagis comme si j'avais subit un lavage de cerveau, la cause du mal était le tabac. Et je n'ais réfléchi.

Je crois qu'il y a une faille dans les messages destinés aux fumeurs, on les culpabilise, on fait d'eux des monstres d'égoïsme, on veut qu'il arrête et on les place en situation d'échec, êtres faibles et sans volonté.

Je crois que c'est de ces mensonges qu'il faut sortir, arrêter de dramatiser, rendre leur sérenité à ceux qui veulent arrêter. On répète tant qu'arrêter de fumer est un acte qui tiens de l'héroïsme que nous y croyons, et c'est peut-être cet héroïsme qui nous fait peur, et nous fait renoncer.


----------



## Pierrot (10 Janvier 2002)

Désolé pour ta fille, Barbarella.

La cigarette est très certainement un facteur aggravant pour les bronches de ta fille mais certainement pas la seule cause, la pollution en est une autre.

Et c'est vrai que la prise comme l'arrêt d'un médicament n'est pas un acte anodin, seul le médecin doit prendre la décision (qu'en pense l'Amiral ?).

Dramatiser ? On a pas tellement dramatisé sur le forum... C'est quand même vrai que c'est pas facile d'arrêter de fumer, qu'il faut beaucoup de volonté.

Tu n'envisages pas de refumer, tout de même ?


----------



## barbarella (11 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Pierrot:
*Désolé pour ta fille, Barbarella.

La cigarette est très certainement un facteur aggravant pour les bronches de ta fille mais certainement pas la seule cause, la pollution en est une autre.

Et c'est vrai que la prise comme l'arrêt d'un médicament n'est pas un acte anodin, seul le médecin doit prendre la décision (qu'en pense l'Amiral ?).

Dramatiser ? On a pas tellement dramatisé sur le forum... C'est quand même vrai que c'est pas facile d'arrêter de fumer, qu'il faut beaucoup de volonté.

Tu n'envisages pas de refumer, tout de même ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Non bien sûr, bien que ce ne soit pas l'envie qui me manque, ce qui me révolte, c'est peut-être aussi grâce à un recul d'un peu plus d'un mois maintenant, ce qui me révolte donc c'est les lavages de cerveaux dont nous avons été victimes. Depuis notre enfance (la mienne en tout cas) on nous a abreuvé d'images plus flatteuses les unes que les autres pour les fumeurs. Hommes virils, femmes fatales, cigarette à la main. Avec des images on nous a fait croire que la cigarette résolvait tous les problèmes, que nous étions beaux, intelligents, sûrs de nous, et nous y avons cru (nous les fumeurs et ex-fumeurs),.
Puis certains non fumeurs, fatigués de se faire enfumés ont pris enfin la parole, ont revendiqué le droit  ne pas être enfumés, certains l'ont fait façon soft, pour d'autres ça été une véritable guerre des tranchées. Les fumeurs se sont vus condamnés souvent sans procès, affligés des pires vices, traités de pollueurs voire d'assassins.
La loi s'en est mélées mettant les fumeurs au ban de la société. Et que dire des laboratoires qui en ont profité pour sortir moultes recettes miracles et fort lucratives pour eux. 
Les hommes forts et virils et les femmes fatales se sont dégonflés comme des poupées...

La conséquence de ce lavage de cerveau c'est que moi aussi j'ai cru que j'étais une pollueuse un assassin, et que par pure coïncidence l'état de ma fille s'améliorait (illusion de Maman qui veut y croire) j'ai arrêté son traitement endossant l'entière responsabilité de ses crises d'asthme. En fait j'ai été tellement manipulée par des discours faits par des imbéciles, que j'ai oublié que certes la cigarette n'arrange rien, mais qu'il peut aussi y avoir d'autres causes que malheureusement nous ignorants de la médecine ne connaissons pas.

Alors je crois qu'il faut relativiser les choses et arrêter de croire que les fumeurs sont des moutons noirs, ça les aidera dans leur démarche d'arrêt.

[10 janvier 2002 : message édité par barbarella]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Janvier 2002)

Nous sommes sur un forum Barbarella et non dans le cabinet d'un psy ; pourtant, je risquerai quelque interprétation parce que je souhaite que tu restes parmi nous, les ex-fumeurs ;-) si je te heurte, je te prie de m'excuser.
En effet, ton propos est pour le moins équivoque sinon carrément contradictoire au point qu'on ne sait plus de quelle place tu parles (ce qui n'a d'ailleurs pas échappé à Pierrot qui te demande si tu as l'intention de reprendre le tabac). Aussi, je te conseille de relire ce que tu as écrit dans les 2 ou 3 derniers posts et de te lancer dans leur analyse (il ne faut pas sortir de St Syr pour cela, rassures-toi, quoiqu'on en dise généralement) : tu y verras poindre ce que Pierrot et moi percevons à savoir un début d'intentions contraires à celles que tu énonces clairement (arrêter de fumer). Même si ces intentions dans tes contradictions n'apparaissent pas de façon claire et précise, l'équivoque de tes propos nous fait pourtant sentir qu'elles sont bien là. Si je me permets de dire cela c'est pour te mettre en garde contre le caractère retors et opportuniste de notre esprit en général, et plus précisément de notre inconscient, qui est capable plus souvent qu'on ne le croit de nous faire prendre des vessies pour des lanternes ;-)
Un exemple perso ? quand je me suis arrêté de fumer, il m'a fallu 2 tentatives. La 1ère à l'occasion d'un voyage au Tibet (en général à + de 4000m d'altitude avec des cols à 5000) et pour lequel j'avais lu des trucs horribles sur les risques d'accidents cardio-vasculaires ou d'embolie, augmentés chez les fumeurs. Je décide donc d'arrêter de fumer. Je te passe les détails. Le fait est que, tout  heureux de découvrir que j'en étais capable, j'ai baissé la garde et je me suis dit "puisque j'y suis arrivé aussi facilement (ce qui de toute façon n'était pas vrai), je pourrais recommencer et m'arrêter à nouveau" : voilà Barbarella où je me suis fait prendre des vessies pour des lanternes, c'est que je me souvenais très bien que ça avait été l'enfer, qu'avec mon épouse on été à cran puisque nous avions décidé de nous arrêter ensemble (cf. un de mes post précédant), que c'était faux qu'il me serait facile d'arrêter à nouveau... et je t'en passe. Mon intention secrète, surtout pour moi d'ailleurs était de reprendre le tabac.
Voilà, ce que je voulais démontrer c'est que de façon insidieuse, notre inconscient suit ses propres objectifs, tente de satisfaire ses désirs, souvent contradictoirement à ce que nous choisissons ou décidons volontairement.
Meilleure santé à ta petite.
Cordialement
Richard


----------



## Pierrot (11 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*


Les hommes forts et virils et les femmes fatales se sont dégonflés comme des poupées...

Alors je crois qu'il faut relativiser les choses et arrêter de croire que les fumeurs sont des moutons noirs, ça les aidera dans leur démarche d'arrêt.

[10 janvier 2002 : message édité par barbarella]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

... Comme des poupées que nous sommes.

Je suis persuadé que nous sommes manipulés par les Lobbys et ce depuis tout le temps.

En premier par l'état, qui a un rôle plus que douteux dans l'histoire :
D'un côté il ne cesse d'augmenter la taxe sur les cigarettes en prétextant l'utilité d'un frein pour les pauvres consommateurs de tabac...
De l'autre il ne fait rien pour interdire les adjuvants que les fabricants mettent afin que les "enfumeurs" soit encore plus accros et puissent ainsi payer leur taxe.

J'ai entendu ce matin, sur France-inter, qu'il y a plus de 50% de la population Française qui fume et qu'il fallait faire de la prévention chez les 13/14 ans parce que : "Plus on fume tôt, plus on est accro". Tu parles d'un découverte!

En tout cas la prévention n'est pas facile et c'est peut-être pour cela que l'on a tendance, pour être plus convaincants, à noircir le paysage des fumeurs et de revendiquer plus ou moins gentiment le droit à l'air pur...

Je suis vraiment content de ne plus fumer, parce qu'en plus de ma santé j'économise des euros et sincèrement, je souhaite cela à tout le monde.


----------



## barbarella (11 Janvier 2002)

Richard Léon, 

Je crois que nos post ce sont croisés, sinon, je me suis mal exprimée, mon intention est de tenir le plus longtemps possible pour moi d'abord, parce que j'en ressens un bien-être qui va en augmentant et aussi pour ma famille.

A seize ans j'avais un copain (fort en math, alors que j'étais nulle) qui me disais si tu dis que c'est difficile tu n'y arriveras jamais, grâce à lui j'ai eu mon bac avec metion.


----------



## hl (11 Janvier 2002)

Je vais pas souvent souvent dans les bars car c'est trop enfumé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . Je viens donc juste de découvrir d'une traite les 13 pages de posts : impressionnants.
Pour tous les valeureux candidats, si ce n'est déjà fait, je vous conseille de tout imprimer et de le garder à côté de vous : ça vous procurera des moements de fierté quand vous serez sur le point de craquer.
Barbarella, je comprends ta récente colère à propos des examens sur ta fille : tu as l'impression d'avoir fait plein d'efforts et de ne pas en être récompensé (excuses-moi d'être aussi synthétique, tu n'as certainement pas cette impression, mais bon, les posts sont courts). Dis-toi juste bien que le tabac c'est un poison de longue haleine et que s'il n'y avait a priori pas de lien immédiat avec la santé de ta fille, sur le long terme, il n'y a pas photo. Même si c'est d'abord pour toi que tu dois te battre, tu peux quand même continuer à t'aider à te motiver avec l'argument de la santé de ta fille, car c'est bien le cas sur le long terme.

Bon Courage et toute ma sympathie à tous.
Craignez l'échec mais n'en ayez pas peur, il n'est pas honteux.


----------



## barbarella (11 Janvier 2002)




----------



## barbarella (11 Janvier 2002)

C'est vrai je suis en colère mais je suis aussi d'une nature optimite donc positive, je sais maintenant quel est le problème pour ma fille et je fais assez confiance en la médecine pour m'aider à le résoudre, l'important c'est de savoir, ça permet de trouver plus facilement le remède.

J'aimerais aussi avoir des nouvelles de THEBIG, FABLUE, ARSENE LUPIN, AMOK, en as tu PIERROT ?

LA FORCE EST AVEC NOUS


----------



## Pierrot (11 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*
J'aimerais aussi avoir des nouvelles de THEBIG, FABLUE, ARSENE LUPIN, AMOK, en as tu PIERROT ?

LA FORCE EST AVEC NOUS*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Salut Barbarella,

Hé non je n'ai aucune nouvelle.

Mon statut de Pseudo-sponsor ne me donne malheureusement pas le droit à la boule de cristal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En tout cas je suis très content, te es toujours la number one.


----------



## Amiral 29 (12 Janvier 2002)

> Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
> [QB]Je sors de l'hopital, où ma fille ce matin à subit une exploration fonctionnelle respiratoire. Résultat pas bon, le calibre de ses bronches est anormal c'est à dire trop petit. Pourtant depuis un mois elle ne toussait plus, hâtivement j'avais mis ça sur le compte de mon arrêt du tabac, grossière erreur, ça n'a rien à voir. Comme elle ne toussait plus j'avais arrêter son traitement, pourquoi lui faire prendre des médicaments si ce n'est pas nécessaire.
> 
> On te dit qu'il faut solliciter l'Amiral...
> ...


----------



## hl (18 Janvier 2002)

Ca fait une semaine qu'on n'a pas encouragé les courageux. C'est pas trop tard ?


----------



## barbarella (20 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par hl:
*Ca fait une semaine qu'on n'a pas encouragé les courageux. C'est pas trop tard ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
C'est vrai ça, le temps manque pour l'instant, 
courage à tous quand même. Moi j'en ai besoin pour le boulot


----------



## hl (20 Janvier 2002)

Toujours ex. Tu quittes le sprint pour le 1/2 fond Barbarella. Courage


----------



## Télémac (20 Janvier 2002)

J'étais intervenu une fois sur ce post pour déclarer mon soutien à Barbarella, sous forme de synthèse de ma propre expérience, et de temps en temps je reviens lire les nombreux soutiens et relève que d'autres accrochent leur tentative de cesser de fumer.

Je suis content que tu tiennes le coup et qu'une chaîne d'amitié et de soutien c'est mise en place.

Ta fille a des pblms : raison supplémentaire de te motiver.

Toutes et tous bravo : il faut continuer.

Ne cherchons pas de faux prétexte ou ne générons pas de faux débat en accusant le laxisme de telle ou telle entité qui n'a pas pu me préserver de ma faiblesse ; (Etat, Assurance Maladie, Pub...)

Nous sommes des ADULTES,

À un moment de notre vie, nous voulions ressembler "et singer" les copains et les copines pour faire croire que nous sommes des hommes et femmes adultes et plus des gamins.

Nous croyions avoir besoin d'un remontant, d'un compagnon de soutien....

Le traître pervers a pris possession de ma santé et risque de prendre ma vie et celle de ma famille ....

Pour Moi

Pour ma famille


Pour une qualité de vie

Pour Ma liberté de dire NON

Je rejette ma dépendance au félon et déclare faire vux de non soumission parce que je suis une femme et un homme libre de ma liberté de choix

Courage

Amitié

[20 janvier 2002 : message édité par Télémac]


----------



## Einbert (25 Janvier 2002)

Et alors, vous en êtes où les ex-fumeurs ? Apparemment Barabarella a bien tenu le coup  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Et les autres ?? En tous cas plus de nv de thebig !! Il est encore vivant ?? Où s'est-il noyé sous une vague de patch devant son écran ??

++


En tous cas bonne continuation à tous


----------



## FdeB (25 Janvier 2002)

bonjour,
je n'ai pas lu les 13 pages de posts, mais bon pour un fois je suis pile dans le sujet (voir ma signature)
Ca fait un moment que je voulais arréter et je me disais : attends le bon moment ou le boulot n'est pas trop stressant et puis ce fameux 24 décembre au soir j'ai attrappé la grippe: résultat  cloué au lit pendant 4 jour avec 39 de fièvre impossible de manger ni de fumer evidemment quand j'ai emmergé je me suis dis :"allez j'arrètes" et ça marche un moiis aujourd'hui sans aucun produit de substitution !!!! Je fumais 20 clopes par jour, 40 quand je sortais le soir et ca depuis 16 aans  !!!
Très accroc (je passe les détails) J'ai  beaucoup apréhendé l'état de manque mais bon RAS une nouvelle vie commence apres un moi kje me considère comme sauvé Non ? 
bravo et courage, et le meilleur remède c'est la volonté (et les bonbons  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 )


----------

